# UBER MANAGEMENT



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

The drivers are NOT the problem. Uber is struggling to make a profit but they have not changed anything other than the same old same old algorithm. Management is reluctant to make a positive move to increase the cost of the rides that people are taking to then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves. Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all. Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

First, raising the cost of rides does NOTHING for the drivers. Uber simply puts the increased revenues into their giant pockets.

Second, pax ARE paying a lot more for their rides than they were pre-Covid yet driver pay rates haven't gone up.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> First, raising the cost of rides does NOTHING for the drivers. Uber simply puts the increased revenues into their giant pockets.
> 
> Second, pax ARE paying a lot more for their rides than they were pre-Covid yet driver pay rates haven't gone up.


Uber needs to rethink how much of the ride goes to the driver and how much goes to Uber definitely the price for rides needs to go up it's too cheap to take someone on a ride in a private vehicle from point A to point B


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Everybody is paying a lot more for everything and will probably for awhile so it wouldn't hurt to raise the prices for rideshare because people are going to take rides anyway no matter what.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The super uber said:


> Uber needs to rethink how much of the ride goes to the driver and how much goes to Uber definitely the price for rides needs to go up it's too cheap to take someone on a ride in a private vehicle from point A to point B


Why?
Why does Uber need to rethink this?
Because they are short on drivers?
It will only COST them money to be fair.

Do you recognize that "Fair" is a four letter word?
Beginning with F.
It should not be used in polite company.

Get real.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Alantc said:


> Everybody is paying a lot more for everything and will probably for awhile so it wouldn't hurt to raise the prices for rideshare because people are going to take rides anyway no matter what.


Perfect.. business people don't care what the ride costs people that need to go to work will not care what the ride costs people who go out drinking to the bars on the weekends will not care what the ride costs


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The super uber said:


> Uber needs to rethink how much of the ride goes to the driver and how much goes to Uber definitely the price for rides needs to go up it's too cheap to take someone on a ride in a private vehicle from point A to point B


The gig companies have made it crystal clear that they will never pay the drivers decent rates unless they are forced to by the govt.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The super uber said:


> Perfect.. business people don't care what the ride costs people that need to go to work will not care what the ride costs people who go out drinking to the bars on the weekends will not care what the ride costs


As I've already pointed out higher ride prices don't translate into higher pay for drivers.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Uber needs to be priced as a luxury 
Not as a bus
No money or living wage can be made taking the fry cook to work at McDonald’s (and keeping him happy with the price


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> The gig companies have made it crystal clear that they will never pay the drivers decent rates unless they are forced to by the govt.


If they don't start paying a little better percentage to the drivers then Dara is going to have to look for another job.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The gig companies have made it crystal clear that they will never pay the drivers decent rates unless they are forced to by the govt.


They pay me fine (or I don’t work 
Nobody is forced to accept a trip and if you can’t afford to say no you shouldn’t be doing this job


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> Uber needs to be priced as a luxury
> Not as a bus
> No money or living wage can be made taking the fry cook to work at McDonald’s (and keeping him happy with the price


That fry cook makes more money than you do.
And he doesn't have to bring his own commercial stove to work, pay for the gas, maintenance and insurance.
You are HIS servant.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> That fry cook makes more money than you do.
> And he doesn't have to bring his own commercial stove to work, pay for the gas, maintenance and insurance.
> You are HIS servant.


Exactly wrong 
Show me the fry cook making $175 in five hours


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Exactly they are making more than we are hell have fast food restaurants now and other restaurants starts you at 12 to 15 hours an hour.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Again


Alantc said:


> Exactly they are making more than we are hell have fast food restaurants now and other restaurants starts you at 12 to 15 hours an hour.


i did 950 for the week


Alantc said:


> Exactly they are making more than we are hell have fast food restaurants now and other restaurants starts you at 12 to 15 hours an hour.


see above 
You should quit then and be a fry cook🤣


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Don't like restaurant work plus I'm retired and make good enough money for me.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Alantc said:


> Don't like restaurant work plus I'm retired and make good enough money for me.


I’ve said this over and over 
Refuse cheap rides
I only take +7 surge and higher
Refuse 95% of trips 
Cancel 30%
If you can’t do it that way get another job


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

wallae said:


> Exactly wrong
> Show me the fry cook making $175 in five hours
> View attachment 665016


It's laughable for you to attempt to represent yourself as a typical driver in a typical market working a typical day.

If your situation was typical Uber wouldn't be losing 98% of their drivers every year.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

wallae said:


> Exactly wrong
> Show me the fry cook making $175 in five hours
> View attachment 665016


Those are not base fares, rather surge and promos yes?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Those are not base fares, rather surge and promos yes?


He works in some hick town in CA with higher than average pay rates and promos.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It's laughable for you to attempt to represent yourself as a typical driver in a typical market working a typical day.
> 
> If your situation was typical Uber wouldn't be losing 98% of their drivers every year.


I see the idiots out there with IQs in the 42 range
I let them take the cheap trips


W00dbutcher said:


> Those are not base fares, rather surge and promos yes?


As I just said above I refuse all base bears and my minimum is +7 surge to go seven minutes away


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> He works in some hick town in CA with higher than average pay rates and promos.


Exactly wrong 
Actually in the Deep South 🤣
Warren Buffett – it’s better to be about right than exactly wrong


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

wallae said:


> Exactly wrong
> Actually in the Deep South 🤣
> Warren Buffett – it’s better to be about right than exactly wrong


You want to nitpick go ahead. CA or Deep South, according to previous posts you claimed you work in a sparsely populated market with higher than average pay rates and promos. Your market is far from typical.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> You want to nitpick go ahead. CA or Deep South, according to previous posts you claimed you work in a sparsely populated market with higher than average pay rates and promos. Your market is far from typical.


That’s true
But pay is now going down because too many drivers are out
I was doing 2000 a week now 1000
Now it’s tough
Got to grind and think
And if pay is raised even more drivers will come out
I’m said in the past when we got inundated with drivers a few years back I stopped going up
You can’t beat laws if supply and demand


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> He works in some hick town in CA with higher than average pay rates and promos.


Congratulations on your higher then average pay structure in an obvious shallow pool of drivers to yield those numbers.

However some are not in that unicorn market and have to work with ubers relentless underpriced pay rate because there's 5 drivers waiting to take that 3.42 base fare. Uber knows this and untill that changes, which will only happen with some sort of oversight, it wont change. 

This is the only reason rideshare even exists. A loophole in the system. Tighten down that loophole and you can kiss even your prices goodbye.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Congratulations on your higher then average pay structure in an obvious shallow pool of drivers to yield those numbers.
> 
> However some are not in that unicorn market and have to work with ubers relentless underpriced pay rate because there's 5 drivers waiting to take that 3.42 base fare. Uber knows this and untill that changes, which will only happen with some sort of oversight, it wont change.
> 
> This is the only reason rideshare even exists. A loophole in the system. Tighten down that loophole and you can kiss even your prices goodbye.


So you’re saying the real problem is that there are too many drivers because if nobody excepted cheap trips they would have to raise the fee or go out of business.
The people I see
Unshaven homeless looking people 
Fat people in tank tops 
Nasty cars
But if pay was raised you would see even more


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

BTW there are plenty of people who make a quarter of what I do during the week because they’re stupid
The accept cheap trips
The take long trips with an hour unpaid trip home (I say I’m sorry I can’t do that and cancel
They pick a huge quest take no surge rides and Miss it by three rides🤣


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

wallae said:


> Exactly wrong
> Show me the fry cook making $175 in five hours
> View attachment 665016


How many miles did you drive?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> How many miles did you drive?


68
Avg 17.50 a trip
Ave surge per ride +8
I turn down +5 and + 6
I’m not risking a 30 minute one way 10 mile ride with a 30 minute ride home for 11 or 12 bucks
And as I said even with +12 I’ll say no to a 40 mile 1+ hour trip (30% cancel rate)
$30+ 12 for 2 hours is a loser after miles
I will take it if I know for sure the rate is going to multiply
I always have the rider app open checking customer prices
I’ll ask what they paid Uber before leaving knowing I get 1/2


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

wallae said:


> 68
> Avg 17.50 a trip
> Ave surge per ride +8


You only drove 68 miles in 5 hours? So you got a request exactly where you dropped off? At 10 trips that's 6.8 miles per trip with no travel time between trips


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> You only drove 68 miles in 5 hours? So you got a request exactly where you dropped off? At 10 trips at 6.8 miles of trip with no travel time between trips


I’m always looking for these trips that multiply


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

wallae said:


> So you’re saying the real problem is that there are too many drivers because if nobody excepted cheap trips they would have to raise the fee or go out of business.
> The people I see
> Unshaven homeless looking people
> Fat people in tank tops
> ...


Just the opposite. There are too many drivers that will accept the cheap price and that's what keeps it down. Because of the cheap prices the only thing you're going to see are unshavened homeless type of looking people driving crappy cars because that's all that they can afford.

Raising the price will not affect will not equate to higher pay for the driver. It will just mean a bigger chunk of the money will go into Uber's pocket because they already know they can keep the prices down and pay the drivers these cheaper rates because there are so many that will take the cheap rate and be happy with with it because they do not know any better.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Just the opposite. There are too many drivers that will accept the cheap price and that's what keeps it down. Because of the cheap prices the only thing you're going to see are unshavened homeless type of looking people driving crappy cars because that's all that they can afford.
> 
> Raising the price will not affect will not equate to higher pay for the driver. It will just mean a bigger chunk of the money will go into Uber's pocket because they already know they can keep the prices down and pay the drivers these cheaper rates because there are so many that will take the cheap rate and be happy with with it because they do not know any better.


When the pay is too good too many idiots tell their friends and then they come out
Sooner or later that hurts 
It’s hard to make a 1500 a week job last when it requires zero skills
No high school diploma 
No teeth 
Just a spray painted old car


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You want to nitpick go ahead. CA or Deep South, according to previous posts you claimed you work in a sparsely populated market with higher than average pay rates and promos. Your market is far from typical.


My guess is that he works in a southern tech hub, and probably lives in a surge zone. 

Everyone else with a car in that zip code is working in tech or hospitality. Cushy market with great base rates, not enough poor and lower middle class people with cars to fulfill the demand because real estate has gone through the roof and they are priced out.

This is what I hate about online driver forums. Its the shit heads who brag about their driving skills when its really the market they live in.


----------



## yolobolo (7 mo ago)

wallae said:


> They pay me fine (or I don’t work
> Nobody is forced to accept a trip and if you can’t afford to say no you shouldn’t be doing this job
> View attachment 665014


Drivers can't choose or agree to work for free or illegal wages.
Companies can't defraud labor into working for free or illegal wages either.
Congratulations you are the 1-4% of drivers in every market that actually win so you don't want the 96% of drivers that fail by design & calculated wage theft to mess up your gravy train.

Quite the selfish position but hey self preservation is hard wired that's why drivers will accept a $4 an hour wage because it beats zero.

It's still illegal and they've paid the fines to prove so. Steal 1 billion pay 100 Million dollar fine is "good" business to these illegal apps.

It's designed for drivers to fail 80% don't even last 100 rides they figure out it's a scam from the jump, their car gets totaled, they get robbed, someone says they're drunk ...... and they wash out ready for the next person to exploit.

Labor laws exist for a reason, but for some reason(fines, bribes, & more lobbyist than apple, microsoft, facebook, google combined) apps don't have to follow them.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

OldBay said:


> My guess is that he works in a southern tech hub, and probably lives in a surge zone.
> 
> Everyone else with a car in that zip code is working in tech or hospitality. Cushy market with great base rates, not enough poor and lower middle class people with cars to fulfill the demand because real estate has gone through the roof and they are priced out.
> 
> This is what I hate about online driver forums. Its the shit heads who brag about their driving skills when its really the market they live in.





OldBay said:


> My guess is that he works in a southern tech hub, and probably lives in a surge zone.
> 
> Everyone else with a car in that zip code is working in tech or hospitality. Cushy market with great base rates, not enough poor and lower middle class people with cars to fulfill the demand because real estate has gone through the roof and they are priced out.
> 
> This is what I hate about online driver forums. Its the shit heads who brag about their driving skills when its really the market they live in.


You are wrong too😆
And it’s not skill
Just thinking
I try to limit my rides to where there is a great chance I’m going to get a multiplier surge
I always try to know what they are paying and only take rides that the customer is paying 3x normal rate
This ride is normal 45 dollars but I had a pretty good idea she was paying big and that I would get 1/2
Last I’ve already said in the past I stopped coming out because the money wasn’t there
Too many drivers


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

yolobolo said:


> Drivers can't choose or agree to work for free or illegal wages.
> Companies can't defraud labor into working for free or illegal wages either.
> Congratulations you are the 1-4% of drivers in every market that actually win so you don't want the 96% of drivers that fail by design & calculated wage theft to mess up your gravy train.
> 
> ...


No I’m just smart enough to know that Uber isn’t going to pay some moron with no high school 25 or 30 bucks an hour
They’ll pay minimum wage and you’ll lose your tax deductions
There’s no free lunch for idiots
Look at cab drivers 
They make sheet and get shot 
The union hasn’t helped them


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The super uber said:


> then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves.


When has Uber EVER cared about increasing profits for drivers? 



The super uber said:


> Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all.


Again they're not concerned with drivers making more. That's antithetical to Uber.



The super uber said:


> Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


The number of ants indicates otherwise.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

The super uber said:


> Uber needs to rethink how much of the ride goes to the driver and how much goes to Uber definitely the price for rides needs to go up it's too cheap to take someone on a ride in a private vehicle from point A to point B


Rates are already increased and even higher during surge. The driver doesn't see much of it. Uber needs to overhaul their entire administrative side of things from salaries all the way to who they get their coffee and printer paper from. Slash-cut... Slash-cut... Slash-cut until there is nothing left except the CEO's fingers. Put the savings towards debt and driver salaries. Maybe then and I say it vaguely, maybe then will this company steer the ship away from the black hole.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

OldBay said:


> My guess is that he works in a southern tech hub, and probably lives in a surge zone.
> 
> Everyone else with a car in that zip code is working in tech or hospitality. Cushy market with great base rates, not enough poor and lower middle class people with cars to fulfill the demand because real estate has gone through the roof and they are priced out.
> 
> This is what I hate about online driver forums. Its the shit heads who brag about their driving skills when its really the market they live in.


I can identify from a snippet of the one pick that he's in Wilmington North Carolina. But the second pick I have very big doubts on being true.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

wallae said:


> They pay me fine (or I don’t work
> Nobody is forced to accept a trip and if you can’t afford to say no you shouldn’t be doing this job
> View attachment 665014


If we got a quarter for every time some wise ass driver has to remind the world that you have to a have a master's degree in Ride-Share to know how to reject an unreasonable offer we could all have retired by now. We all know the pay is so great but we're just to stupid to figure how to make money. Tell us again how easy it is to accept a $3 per mile ride instead of a .60 per mile ride. That's the confusing part where I can't figure out which one is most beneficial to me your majesty.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Why?
> Why does Uber need to rethink this?
> Because they are short on drivers?
> It will only COST them money to be fair.
> ...


Uber is not short of drivers they're short of drivers who want better pay so increase the pay to drivers and you won't have a shortage of drivers


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> The driver doesn't see much of it


Because drivers keep driving. 




ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Slash-cut until there is nothing left except the CEO's fingers. Put the savings towards debt and driver salaries.


They'll put it towards executive salaries and bonuses.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

The super uber said:


> Uber is not short of drivers they're short of drivers who want better pay so increase the pay to drivers and you won't have a shortage of drivers


I'm not on the board of directors of Uber but it appears to me the Dara the CEO is not capable of handling the situation. I think it's time for a change in upper upper management in order to straighten out Uber. Dara had his 3 years of Fame but now the board needs to rethink their position.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

wallae said:


> So you’re saying the real problem is that there are too many drivers because if nobody excepted cheap trips they would have to raise the fee or go out of business.
> The people I see
> Unshaven homeless looking people
> Fat people in tank tops
> ...


I have never seen that here in H-Town or in Austin unless you are writing about someone delivering food and not Pax’s…

Most I see are like me clean shaven, neat hair or bald with nice clothing and a clean car…

I see a lot of driver’s at the Airport lots wiping their cars down and making sure their car doesn’t smell or look nasty, so I do not know where you drive but it isn’t Houston or Austin for sure…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

The super uber said:


> I'm not on the board of directors of Uber but it appears to me the Dara the CEO is not capable of handling the situation. I think it's time for a change in upper upper management in order to straighten out Uber. Dara had his 3 years of Fame but now the board needs to rethink their position.


As long as he keep their pockets filled they are not replacing him…


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> As long as he keep their pockets filled they are not replacing him…


I will give Dara 6 months at the most before he is replaced he needs to make a move. Why he's so shy about making the move is beyond me.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> Because drivers keep driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I am NOT defending Uber or Dara.

I have said "GFY Dara" numerous times.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

wallae said:


> Exactly wrong
> Show me the fry cook making $175 in five hours
> View attachment 665016


After expenses, how much did you make?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> After expenses, how much did you make?


120ish
All short trips with 7 to 12 surge 
4 -8 miles
Unlucky day 
No multiplier surgees on that day


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Tell us again how easy it is to accept a $3 per mile ride instead of a .60 per mile ride. That's the confusing part where I can't figure out which one is most beneficial to me your majesty.


By not being stupid 🤣
Watching thinking

Looking up what the customer is paying and refusing long trip when they’re only paying 1.20 a mile
And only taking a short one when it’s +7 or higher
And not working if you don’t get any surges

The other day I had + 7 surge and the customer rate was just 2 a mile
As I was waiting I saw the customer rate went to 5 a mile
Said no cars available
I asked the customer his destination- 8 miles
He said you have to bear with me I’m waiting for my luggage😆
I canceled got the 3.95 and got this minutes later
I’ve done that more times than I remember
While some idiot sits and waits


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> Exactly wrong
> Show me the fry cook making $175 in five hours
> View attachment 665016


Yea, you pick out your BEST five hours out of the whole month.
Show me what you make over a month .. and the number of hours you work for it.
Don't cherry pick.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The super uber said:


> Uber is not short of drivers they're short of drivers who want better pay so increase the pay to drivers and you won't have a shortage of drivers


and THOSE are the drivers they WANT TO BE SHORT OF.
Those are the drivers who get deactivated for that first drunk claim.
Those are the driver who get 'hung up' in background check hell.

There is lots of drivers out there to replace you. And more being hatched every day.
The OG"s are the first to go.


----------



## uweep (7 mo ago)

wallae said:


> No I’m just smart enough to know that Uber isn’t going to pay some moron with no high school 25 or 30 bucks an hour
> They’ll pay minimum wage and you’ll lose your tax deductions
> There’s no free lunch for idiots
> Look at cab drivers
> ...


you're not even "smart" enough to realize you ARE a CAB DRIVER lmao
except cab drivers get $2.50+ per mile & you get .60 a mile while planning your whole day around surges & "promos"

all drivers are entitled to IS minimum wage the PROBLEM is 90% of rides pay less than minimum wage so ILLEGAL

no ones looking for free lunches just regulated cab rates from this century not the 1971


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, you pick out your BEST five hours out of the whole month.
> Show me what you make over a month .. and the number of hours you work for it.
> Don't cherry pick.


Haha 
I’ll post all my earnings just for you


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

uweep said:


> you're not even "smart" enough to realize you ARE a CAB DRIVER lmao
> except cab drivers get $2.50+ per mile & you get .60 a mile while planning your whole day around surges & "promos"
> 
> all drivers are entitled to IS minimum wage the PROBLEM is 90% of rides pay less than minimum wage so ILLEGAL
> ...


I’m making well over minimum wage without the fear here of a cab driver as they all get robbed


----------



## uweep (7 mo ago)

The super uber said:


> Uber is not short of drivers they're short of drivers who want better pay so increase the pay to drivers and you won't have a shortage of drivers


uber IS short thousands of drivers LMAO least in this market

thers no way 9 outta 10 x requests are even getting picked up
I toggle on x its NON STOP pings 3 per minute for 10+ hours of the day from 1-5 minutes away but mainly 10-23+ minutes away ALL over the city

if im the closet driver at 15 minutes away & i ignore the only way they getting a ride is if by chance a driver drops off near them and doesnt ignore otherwise they waiting 30+ minute for a ride if they ever get one

most of the time no surge attached to it but if so its $1-3 dollars wich is $20 short for me to accept

they offered me a $30 surge on an x to airport the other day sorry I used to make $95 on the trip in 2015 now its $65 so on x thats not even what I was paid 7 years ago for the trip haha

Ill get the same ping 30 minutes later no ones getting picked up on x but they keep trying

why do you think they beg drivers to take 3 trips in a row lol please please please take 3 in a row without ignoring or cancelling we promise to give you an extra mcchicken for it pretty please sign up during rush hour we promise to add 2 tacos per trip boost please please refer your friends we need drivers

I would love to see actual stats how do you explain to regulators oh wait no ones regulating this ponzi scam or investors 90=% of requets you send out get ignored or cancelled

this is pure comedy my app only acted like this during blizzards now every day is a snow day but its 80 degrees and no ones coming for them


----------



## uweep (7 mo ago)

wallae said:


> I’m making well over minimum wage without the fear here of a cab driver as they all get robbed


cool beans im also in the top 4% its still an illegal platform

you can get robbed too dont know what makes you special or different from cab drivers who least have human dispatch, usually a partition

If i had any fear i wouldnt do this job but people going to airport typically dont rob their drivers and I dont do nights, doesnt mean it cant happen, youre more likely to die in an accident then getting robbed but whatever keeps you up at night

wait youre a technology consultant for a tech company not a cab driver LMAO


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

uweep said:


> cool beans im also in the top 4% its still an illegal platform
> 
> you can get robbed too dont know what makes you special or different from cab drivers who least have human dispatch, usually a partition
> 
> ...


No cabs here have partitions
They do have cash
Most are unable to pick at the airport without an extra permit
They are unable to refuse pickups in bad areas where 95% of their rides are (people who don’t have a credit card)
I refuse 93% 😅


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

uweep said:


> you're not even "smart" enough to realize you ARE a CAB DRIVER lmao
> except cab drivers get $2.50+ per mile & you get .60 a mile while planning your whole day around surges & "promos"
> 
> all drivers are entitled to IS minimum wage the PROBLEM is 90% of rides pay less than minimum wage so ILLEGAL
> ...


Ya.....

Hear me Bad ratings and smelly pax, 

Hear me oh be right there @ 04:58 sec

Hear me oh looking for you

Bring forth the powers of the dark

Bless us with 5 stars

Bless us with a cash tip


We call unto you oh great smiter of smitting.

@Seamus bless us with your wisdom, your list of rideshare wisdom

I call the...

I CALL THEEEEEeeee


----------



## uweep (7 mo ago)

wallae said:


> Haha
> I’ll post all my earnings just for you


who cares I make $50+ per hour EVERY TRIP for 7 years im not special
i already had an xl vehicle, relocated to a new state so when I finally made roots i picked the area that paid the best so I get all my rides from home

that doesnt change the fact that at .60 a mile 99% of trips dont pay a legal wage without some "bonus", surge or promo and on xl the trip needs to go 20+ miles to make minimum wage

the fact is 9 outta 10 requests dont pay a legal wage and drivers shouldnt have to play games and screen

I shouldnt have to verify its an airport ride
i shouldnt have to ignore 3000 trips a month
i shouldnt have to cancel every ride thats not airport

when i started i just accepted every ride and quit when i felt like it because they all paid a legal wage
no my accpetence rate is 1-3% and my cancel rate is 30-70%

my life isnt a game
a job isnt a game

im doing great always will 96% of other drivers are not 
its not cool or legal to exploit & steal from idiots or desperate people
stealing from elderly people is not cool or legal
risking peoples lives with distractions and a degrade app designed to distract and steal from them is illegal
this is organized crime and human labor trafficking at this point
its not 1971 its 2022


----------



## uweep (7 mo ago)

wallae said:


> No cabs here have partitions
> They do have cash
> Most are unable to pick at the airport without an extra permit
> They are unable to refuse pickups in bad areas where 95% of their rides are (people who don’t have a credit card)
> ...


so people trying to earn an honest days pay in a regulated business being robbed is funny to you?
I refuse 99% i dont find it funny i find it insulting and criminal
different strokes i suppose
im cool on crime but there are codes you dont steal from immigrants just trying to work happy with $3 an hour because $3 a day in their homelands is normal & they dont know their rights, reetards and elderly and that 70+^ of the platform at this point


----------



## uweep (7 mo ago)

uweep said:


> so people trying to earn an honest days pay in a regulated business being robbed is funny to you?
> 
> not being able to compete with an app on rates because of billions being burned to subsidize rides is funny?
> I refuse 99% i dont find it funny i find it insulting and criminal
> ...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Never said it was funny 
Blocked


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> @Seamus bless us with your wisdom,


Bless you my son. You've been blessed!


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

uweep said:


> who cares I make $50+ per hour EVERY TRIP for 7 years im not special
> i already had an xl vehicle, relocated to a new state so when I finally made roots i picked the area that paid the best so I get all my rides from home
> 
> that doesnt change the fact that at .60 a mile 99% of trips dont pay a legal wage without some "bonus", surge or promo and on xl the trip needs to go 20+ miles to make minimum wage
> ...


 There’s a lot of truth to this. This is just a taxi dispatch service disguised as an app. I’ve always maintained there’s a reason taxis don’t cover the suburbs because it simply isn’t profitable. Since Uber claims it’s a tech company why aren’t we paid the second we start the pickup? The ol long distance pickup fee at .10 never was real money. I should get paid the second I agree to do the job since Uber isn’t a taxi company they are a tech platform .

These companies are relying on churn and fear to keep a workforce picking up unprofitable rides. Sure, I’ve done pretty well over the years with this and enjoy the freedom it provides. It still doesn’t make it right what they are charging and paying out to drivers. I don’t care if I’m part time or full time or anywhere between I need to get compensated for my time and my car. I do not do this job any longer without a high paying streak or a surge. You just have to jump through too many hoops and it’s impacting the service. These companies know people are incentivized by streaks and bonuses. Makes you feel good to get a bonus on top of your normal wage. Yea bs. This is just a rebalancing of rather and taking a dollar out of my back pocket and handing me back .50 cents. When Uber is doing you they use lube. When lyft is they just smile at you and tell you to enjoy. They’ve bought the best lawyers and paid off all the politicians. Game is rigged. Company is not on your side. Passengers are not your friends . Take these companies for what their worth and extract what you can while you can. Use this as a stepping stone or a bridge to something better.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Bless you my son. You've been blessed!


I’m not sure there’s a correct answer
It’s so area specific and time specific
I’ve said there was a time here when I stopped going out. Never a surge and wait 1 hour for 1 8 dollar ride… on a weekend night
Now it’s different so I’m hitting it as best I can
I don’t think a union is the answer
They always end up corrupt


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ubergrind said:


> There’s a lot of truth to this. This Jo is just a taxi dispatch service disguised as an app. I’ve always maintained there’s a reason taxis don’t cover the suburbs because it simply isn’t profitable. Since Uber claims it’s a tech company why aren’t we paid the second we start the pickup? The ol long distance pickup fee at .10 never was real money. I should get paid the second I agree to do the job since Uber isn’t a taxi company they are a tech platform .
> 
> These companies are relying on churn and fear to keep a workforce picking up unprofitable rides. Sure, I’ve done pretty well over the years with this and enjoy the freedom it provides. It still doesn’t make it right what they are charging and paying out to drivers. I don’t care if I’m part time or full time or anywhere between I need to get compensated for my time and my car. I do not do this job any longer without a high paying streak or a surge. You just have to jump through too many hoops and it’s impacting the service. These companies know people are incentivized by streaks and bonuses. Makes you feel good to get a bonus on top of your normal wage. Yea bs. This is just a rebalancing of rather and taking a dollar out of my back pocket and handing me back .50 cents. When Uber is doing you they use lube. When lyft is they just smile at you and tell you to enjoy. They’ve bought the best lawyers and paid off all the politicians. Game is rigged. Company is not on your side. Passengers are not your friends . Take these companies for what their worth and extract what you can while you can. Use this as a stepping stone or a bridge to something better.


Yep
As a technology company they could figure how to pay me to come back from a trip empty
The cabs here go to flat rate out of the city limits includes a double rate to return empty.
But I’ve figured it out somewhat
Say I’m sorry Uber doesn’t pay me to return home so I can actually lose money after expenses
I used to feel guilty 
Now I know it’s Ubers fault.. not mine


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

wallae said:


> Yep
> As a technology company they could figure how to pay me to come back from a trip empty
> The cabs here go to flat rate out of the city limits includes a double rate to return empty.
> But I’ve figured it out somewhat
> ...


exactly this . Taxis are regulated by zone in most places that I’ve been for a reason. Miles on my car are not free and I don’t operate on charity. When I lived in denver I would routinely have airport pickups with people going to the mountains. Drive 2-3 hours in sometimes dangerous conditions and return empty or have to get a hotel? I wasn’t even the least bit sorry for turning that down and telling the passenger to call the next Uber and let them know where they we’re going .

Saddest part about that is during my time there I became friendly with a senior female driver who happened to have the same vehicle / color that I had. She was using this as a bridge until SS kicked in.
She had no idea that we could refuse rides and had a mountain ride at night under bad conditions returning home . Said she almost ate it a few times on the road back that night and she was exhausted.

Uber and Lyft need some regulation. As much as I hate to say this type of trip under that condition shouldn’t have been legal. I know they added ski or whatever it was.

Ever get in an Uber / lyft on a snowy day ? Oh you better check those tires. I had one slide ride through the light and I was only going down the street . These drivers are so desperate to chase the surge that they often are doing it in unsafe conditions because the companies are not paying enough for them to maintain a safe vehicle. Pay people enough so this doesn’t happen. Instead they just settle their lawsuits and keep it out of the headlines.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber is a taxi company when convenient for Uber.

Uber is a Rideshare platform when is convenient for Uber.

Uber flip-flops between the two different titles worse than a herd of dads in a flip-flop convention.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I get it. I see the sheet boxes out there on 4 bald tires
No inspection here.
I just don’t know how the business model can work without limit on drivers out.. They can raise rates to 5 a mile and you make crap because you sit empty
The city’s fixed this by limits on cabs
so there was enough work
Chicago had/has a cab union but it’s still a horrible dangerous job not known for great pay
I don’t know the answer other than going to medical school 🤣
I’m retired so not working doesn’t hurt me.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Are they any other kind ? Which company pays fair wage just because they care about you? 
They either do it because they can’t find employees or because they are obligated to do so.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

The super uber said:


> The drivers are NOT the problem. Uber is struggling to make a profit but they have not changed anything other than the same old same old algorithm. Management is reluctant to make a positive move to increase the cost of the rides that people are taking to then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves. Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all. Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


Maybe you have not been seeing what customers actually pay. I’m most cases, it’s higher than a taxi. Go to details on your rides and take a look. Don’t take my word for it. It’s that Uber just keeps the majority because of all the high expenses they have will their over bloated work force. Don’t base it off your pay. Many rides are cheaper in a taxi nowadays for Uber customers.


----------



## rlfried (Aug 15, 2016)

The super uber said:


> The drivers are NOT the problem. Uber is struggling to make a profit but they have not changed anything other than the same old same old algorithm. Management is reluctant to make a positive move to increase the cost of the rides that people are taking to then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves. Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all. Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


For me it is very simple. I am not driving much if at all since it costs me 90.00 to fill my tank which holds 18 gallons plus Uber cut the bonus money per ride. I can find other part time things to do that don't require me spending money


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

wallae said:


> Exactly wrong
> Show me the fry cook making $175 in five hours
> View attachment 665016


Ok, I have to ask. _Why_ are you covering up the end of the money and time?


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

wallae said:


> Exactly wrong
> Show me the fry cook making $175 in five hours
> View attachment 665016


Is that a particularly good day like every one of us has had every now and again or is that your everyday take?


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Uber and Lyft actually do need to find an investor like Elon and turn every car in to a self driving one. Yes I said it. This job is for the ROBOTS! No one should have to deal with the scumbags and bad parents chauffeurring around their crotch fruit. They obviously despise the drivers, we’re a nuisance to them, I am sure. They already have self driving taxis, rideshare is next and good riddance to a bad problem for its most undervalued asset, the drivers. They talked about it 5 years ago, I’m sure it’s what’s next. Even effing dominos has a self driving delivery car. You watch, Uber eats first then the main biz is next.



The super uber said:


> The drivers are NOT the problem. Uber is struggling to make a profit but they have not changed anything other than the same old same old algorithm. Management is reluctant to make a positive move to increase the cost of the rides that people are taking to then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves. Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all. Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


----------



## DeweyJaxBeach (Jul 14, 2016)

The super uber said:


> If they don't start paying a little better percentage to the drivers then Dara is going to have to look for another job.


 I have been driving for Uber for 6 years. When I first started the fare was a 75/25 split, now it’s at best a 60/40 split. Due to Uber raising its passengers rate but not even looking at driver rates. The $0.55 gas addendum is a joke. I don’t think the CEO has even attempted to pump gas in many years, not less trying to pump 55 cents worth.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

StOOber said:


> Uber and Lyft actually do need to find an investor like Elon and turn every car in to a self driving one. Yes I said it. This job is for the ROBOTS! No one should have to deal with the scumbags and bad parents chauffeurring around their crotch fruit. They obviously despise the drivers, we’re a nuisance to them, I am sure. They already have self driving taxis, rideshare is next and good riddance to a bad problem for its most undervalued asset, the drivers. They talked about it 5 years ago, I’m sure it’s what’s next. Even effing dominos has a self driving delivery car. You watch, Uber eats first then the main biz is next.


Self-driving cars are _not_ going to take over. Period.


----------



## lengan (Jan 22, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> First, raising the cost of rides does NOTHING for the drivers. Uber simply puts the increased revenues into their giant pockets.
> 
> Second, pax ARE paying a lot more for their rides than they were pre-Covid yet driver pay rates haven't gone up.


I don’t believe there’s any evidence of your claims.


----------



## uberfellow (Jul 9, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> As I've already pointed out higher ride prices don't translate into higher pay for drivers.


It does in New York City. Drivers are paid more after government intervention.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

The super uber said:


> The drivers are NOT the problem. Uber is struggling to make a profit but they have not changed anything other than the same old same old algorithm. Management is reluctant to make a positive move to increase the cost of the rides that people are taking to then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves. Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all. Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


*Uber has subsidized & normalized cheap rides through corporate debt.*

I first drove Uber X in Los Angeles in 2014. I have seen it all and would wager I understand the market and evolution of Uber better than most. Back then, the rate was close to $1.75 per mile. Uber X in 2014 was slightly cheaper than a Taxi. The convenience of being able to request a car and having that car show up at your location was the boon, not the cheap rate.

The problem Uber now faces is its own making, having driven the ride price down ~50% from 2014 levels.

The pitch to Drivers from Uber in 2014 was that cheaper rides meant more trips and less waiting. It is true - you waited much longer between trips early on. But after a certain point, Uber needed to maintain new user numbers, so thanks to an excess supply of drivers, they leveraged growth against capital burn.

Implementing queues for Drivers to log on in specific markets is the only recourse if prices go up. Otherwise, you'll have drivers sitting around for hours as prices go up because fewer people are taking rides. There is no good way to make everyone happy. Prices go up; someone is going to get burned. There is no scenario where all drivers are going to be satisfied.


----------



## Zoofus (Feb 26, 2019)

The super uber said:


> The drivers are NOT the problem.


Of course the drivers aren't the problem. The drivers have NEVER been the problem. The problem is that it is an unsustainable business model. Sure, everybody at Lyber and Uft made decent money back when the investment capital seemed limitless and nobody cared about losing money. Since then, the guys in charge have gradually, yet steadily, shaved driver compensation to the absolute bone (while making sure that nobody in upper management goes yachtless) and they STILL can't make a profit. They will continue to lure in new drivers with short-lived bonuses (that always sound better than they really are) to make up for the extremely high turnover rate, while providing virtually zero support to underappreciated workers who will drive their OWN CARS into the ground just trying to make enough to stay alive.

No, I'm not bitter.


----------



## Ainsley Shaw (May 30, 2016)

wallae said:


> They pay me fine (or I don’t work
> Nobody is forced to accept a trip and if you can’t afford to say no you shouldn’t be doing this job
> View attachment 665014


So I must commend you. 5 1/2 hours for $175 that's fairly good.
I have a couple of questions for you.
What city/market do you drive-in?
How many miles did you drive during that time?
Is this your part-time gig?
Are you making This consistently?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Paul Vincent said:


> Is that a particularly good day like every one of us has had every now and again or is that your everyday take?


Here it’s average but it’s going down 
We were doing better 
The surge is cut in half and less frequent +15 to +7
Lots of new people where we sit


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I find it sad that there are folks that think they are doing well grossing $175 / day
At 175 a day we are talking about a gross income of under 45k per year Which is not something to write home about,

And if he is driving under 100 miles a day to do that? He is still driving a not inconsequential 20000 miles a year. Even if gas is his only expense he is spending $5000 a year on that and since his mileage is so low, his mileage deduction will also be low, (about 12000 a year) leaving him with taxable income of about $30000.per year and even if he has other deductions to protect him from income tax, he still has self employment tax of over $4000. reducing his net even further

The way I see it is he is netting about $2000 a month And thats if I believe him when he says this is a typical week and that 7x surges are a real thing

The original post makes the point that uber cant survive; paying us drivers like they do, and i would argue that even if our $175 a day man was typical, Uber cant find enough full time drivers to keep this thing going. But I would also argue that that they dont have to. There will always be plenty of guys whose kids need braces and for whom an extra $500 a month is enough, And enough retirees that do this thing, not so much for the money, but for the activity, or for a little extra income to supplement their retirement income. . And of course the recent immigrants who, (like my grandfather, 120 years ago) will do whatever it takes to survive)


There was a study done some years ago (that I read about here on UP) that concluded that raising rates would not increase driver income. The point being that increased rates would bring more drivers into the market reducing the number of rides (and therefore reducing income) available to each driver. I think thats probably true


So Bottom Line:
I dont think Uber needs to increase rates to keep enough drivers on the road to satisfy demand, and I dont think our $175 man changes my thinking at all

Uber is at best a part time gig but thats all it was ever intended to be


----------



## PDX_Doug (Jul 24, 2015)

The bottom line is that rideshare is an unsustainable business model, and, frankly, everybody has had plenty of time to figure that out by now. There is no point blaming drivers, passengers OR management. The model simply doesn’t work.

The takeaway? If you are trying to make a living - and have any kind of quality of life in the process - stop wasting your time complaining about how unfair rideshare is and find a real job. We are in the strongest jobs market of a generation right now, and if you can’t find a better paying job now, we’ll, you’re just not trying. The odds are you will probably complain about that job too, but at least you will be making a living in the process.

Rather than complain about how management ‘has to change’, take a look in the mirror and realize the change you need can only come from within yourself.

Sorry if this sounds harsh, but it’s a harsh world out there.

Stay safe,
Doug


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ainsley Shaw said:


> So I must commend you. 5 1/2 hours for $175 that's fairly good.
> I have a couple of questions for you.
> What city/market do you drive-in?
> How many miles did you drive during that time?
> ...


See above 
We were making more 
I’m back about a month after a bad wreck- which is why I would never recommend this as a career 
My car was totaled and I couldn’t work for 3 months 
4 days icu and later surgery 
No money yet
What would the average worker person do?
As I’m retired I was able to write a check for a new car and pay my bills


----------



## DogM28 (Apr 5, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Don't like restaurant work plus I'm retired and make good enough money for me.


That was me for the last 5 years. I have over 11,000 rides complete with a 4.99 rating and 5.00 on Lyft. Lately, it is just no longer worth it to me. That is JUST ME! I can't speak for anyone else. I just turned 60 and realized I have put nothing into SSI in 5 years. I am going to do something else and that sux because I loved doing this. LOVED IT!!! Now I have to go work for a boss. Frankly, the last few months I feel like I was paying Uber and Lyft, not the other way around. Plus (and I don't work nights} when I need to leave Bloomington, IN (Indiana University, best kept secret for rideshare in the U.S.) and have to go to Indianapolis because the school year is over, I no longer feel comfortable and confident and I make so much less. Some pockets of Indy are now seedy all the time and I always seem to end up in them or stuck in traffic for a couple hours on the north side. We have had a couple of issues of suspected gang initiations, committing Capital offenses against Uber drivers. Hard to prove. I know I have taken people to deliver drugs but again, how do you prove it. They start the ride as a normal one way then change it ride away as they get in. They are at the stop for less than a minute. Then right back to their house. I am not naïve. 
I rarely get surges except early mornings and a small one around 5 PM but again, usually stuck in traffic trying to pick up. As I said, I am a top rated driver with massive experience and know every back street to get around. It is just different now. I'll let you all have at it.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

PDX_Doug said:


> The bottom line is that rideshare is an unsustainable business model, and, frankly, everybody has had plenty of time to figure that out by now. There is no point blaming drivers, passengers OR management. The model simply doesn’t work.
> 
> The takeaway? If you are trying to make a living - and have any kind of quality of life in the process - stop wasting your time complaining about how unfair rideshare is and find a real job. We are in the strongest jobs market of a generation right now, and if you can’t find a better paying job now, we’ll, you’re just not trying. The odds are you will probably complain about that job too, but at least you will be making a living in the process.
> 
> ...


Old fart and Doug
I agree
Again- there was a time years ago I stopped. Loaded with drivers
1 no surge ride per hour for 8 bucks 🤣


I don’t think this is a valid career
I was an airline pilot for 30 years (see my post above about the wreck)
No sick or injured on the job pay
I had about 1/2 dozen ribs broken
Collapsed lung that needed surgery and left me for months with no energy or wind
Torn spleen
I was still able to eat out every night as I couldn’t shop or cook
Buy a new car for cash
What would a guy supporting a family do?

To me this is just a good fun hobby that is paying decent until the laws of supply demand step on us again
Want a career go somewhere were if you are hurt on the job you get paid


----------



## Loribebroke (7 mo ago)

wallae said:


> Exactly wrong
> Show me the fry cook making $175 in five hours
> View attachment 665016


This is not typical but possible. And you didn’t profit $175. It costs money to make money with Uber. You chose to show a Saturday as well. Let’s see what you make on a Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

B


Loribebroke said:


> This is not typical but possible. And you didn’t profit $175. It costs money to make money with Uber. You chose to show a Saturday as well. Let’s see what you make on a Monday or Tuesday.


haha 
it shows you
More on Wed 
Tiny bit less Monday and Thursday 
915 week


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I don’t see why people work so hard to try to ? Disprove or bring Uber down
Sometimes in some places you can do great with Uber (until everyone tells there friends and you get flooded with drivers)

This week I’ve made zero as I didn’t feel like working (Sunday too
Sore knee
I love that part
Nobody to call and ask (in sick)
If I get bored and feel like working tonight I can

No schedule


----------



## johnbarbarich67 (12 mo ago)

The super uber said:


> If they don't start paying a little better percentage to the drivers then Dara is going to have to look for another job.


the. 


wallae said:


> Exactly wrong
> Show me the fry cook making $175 in five hours
> View attachment 665016


Always gotta be a dipshit in the group.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

johnbarbarich67 said:


> the.
> 
> Always gotta be a dipshit in the group.


Haha 
Just cause you’re a sucker working free doesn’t mean everyone else is


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

StOOber said:


> Uber and Lyft actually do need to find an investor like Elon and turn every car in to a self driving one. Yes I said it. This job is for the ROBOTS! No one should have to deal with the scumbags and bad parents chauffeurring around their crotch fruit. They obviously despise the drivers, we’re a nuisance to them, I am sure. They already have self driving taxis, rideshare is next and good riddance to a bad problem for its most undervalued asset, the drivers. They talked about it 5 years ago, I’m sure it’s what’s next. Even effing dominos has a self driving delivery car. You watch, Uber eats first then the main biz is next.


What cars exactly are you talking about?

Here's a clue why a big investment icon has yet to buy uber.

1 reason, 1 reason only.

Since its Inception, Uber has lost (m) billions per year.


----------



## SanDiegoNative (Jan 10, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The gig companies have made it crystal clear that they will never pay the drivers decent rates unless they are forced to by the govt.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Uber was founded on many premises but the most important one is that the drivers are their biggest expense. Their vision is to have all of these rides done by driverless vehicles ASAP. Look at how much money they have always invested in the technology. Uber will never be on the drivers' side as they are Uber's biggest cost and liability.


----------



## SanDiegoNative (Jan 10, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> What cars exactly are you talking about?
> 
> Here's a clue why a big investment icon has yet to buy uber.
> 
> ...


So did Amazon. Now look where they are.


----------



## SFV PRO DRIVER (May 25, 2020)

The super uber said:


> The drivers are NOT the problem. Uber is struggling to make a profit but they have not changed anything other than the same old same old algorithm. Management is reluctant to make a positive move to increase the cost of the rides that people are taking to then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves. Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all. Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


Uber did considerably raise the price since 2020. Haven’t you listened to your riders, or used Uber yourself? They’re not going to raise the price again. They just increased it a little more for gas. Any other increases, will be fees that only Uber will profit from. That’s what they’ve been doing a lot lately. Bottom line is Uber has to cost less than taking a Taxi, and not just barely. That’s mainly how Uber got their business in the first place.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SanDiegoNative said:


> So did Amazon. Now look where they are.


What exactly does uber offer besides rides? Nothing!

With trending purchasing it has thousands of items to make money from. Along side everyday items every household uses.

Uber has 3


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I totally agree
Uber is great mostly if you don’t need them


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SFV PRO DRIVER said:


> Uber did considerably raise the price since 2020. Haven’t you listened to your riders, or used Uber yourself? They’re not going to raise the price again. They just increased it a little more for gas. Any other increases, will be fees that only Uber will profit from. That’s what they’ve been doing a lot lately. Bottom line is Uber has to cost less than taking a Taxi, and not just barely. That’s mainly how Uber got their business in the first place.


I don’t know why Uber hast to cost less than a taxi
They are nasty here and take hours
The biggest cab company buys Dodge caravans that have been totaled and put them together out of several vehicles
When you called to get one some fat lady will tell you that they don’t know when it’ll be there🤣


----------



## moorereeds (Mar 22, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> First, raising the cost of rides does NOTHING for the drivers. Uber simply puts the increased revenues into their giant pockets.
> 
> Second, pax ARE paying a lot more for their rides than they were pre-Covid yet driver pay rates haven't gone up.


Driver pay rates have actually gone down and there is still no compensation for Uber Eats drivers for mileage on the way to the food pickup -only from the restaurant to the delivery address. I believe my acceptance rate is about 15% and my deop rate is below standard, since U er will bot let us know where the second drop is before we accept a double delivery (in one run), so they wonder why we drop so many of those after the first drop and we finally can see on the navigation where the second one is -often too far for the fiel cost/pay and/or it’s in a very dangerous area (when after dark). I might just be finished with Uber, Grub Hub, Spark, Amazon Flex, Doordash -all of them. it’s just not cost-effective.


----------



## stephen harness (Dec 15, 2015)

The super uber said:


> The drivers are NOT the problem. Uber is struggling to make a profit but they have not changed anything other than the same old same old algorithm. Management is reluctant to make a positive move to increase the cost of the rides that people are taking to then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves. Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all. Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


The Uberx business model does not work and never will. Its customers are the very lowerst of income. They take Uber because it is all they can afford. Some rides are subsidized by municipalities. Uber x is one notch above taking a bus. Uber thakes the lions share of the fares because it has to. Every since it went public ( and it should not have been allowed to because the financials were false) it is forced to show a poifit for shareholders. Uber is nothing more than a ponzi scheme and anyone who drives for them is getting ripped off. STOP DRIVING AND GET A REAL JOB!!!!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

stephen harness said:


> The Uberx business model does not work and never will. Its customers are the very lowerst of income. They take Uber because it is all they can afford. Some rides are subsidized by municipalities. Uber x is one notch above taking a bus. Uber thakes the lions share of the fares because it has to. Every since it went public ( and it should not have been allowed to because the financials were false) it is forced to show a poifit for shareholders. Uber is nothing more than a ponzi scheme and anyone who drives for them is getting ripped off. STOP DRIVING AND GET A REAL JOB!!!!


Not true >Uber is nothing more than a ponzi scheme and anyone who drives for them is getting ripped off.
Some are thought 🤣


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

Uber management has made one broad mistake... they think they are cleverer than they actually are. They are always gaming and scheming, testing one market manipulation after another, always believing their next clever trick will be the answer. 

They never learn that each time they manipulate the market it comes back to bite them. Drivers and passengers always spot the wrinkles and exploit the scheme. That distorts the market to the point of making it non-functional.

If Uber management had done nothing... left the rates unchanged, left the 75/25 split in place, and let the surge system properly reflect supply and demand... by now Uber could have spread far beyond urban areas and Uber would be making boatloads of profit.


----------



## Michael Patrick Murphy (Sep 24, 2018)

The super uber said:


> The drivers are NOT the problem. Uber is struggling to make a profit but they have not changed anything other than the same old same old algorithm. Management is reluctant to make a positive move to increase the cost of the rides that people are taking to then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves. Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all. Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


Because of current and future lawsuit settlements alone, the best case scenario is for both Lyft and Über to file for bankruptcy and divide assets between their driver employees. There is no hope for either's survival.

Then the rideshare void will be filled instantly by better companies that, with good government relationships and no need to pay for settlements, could make rideshare a better experience for both the riders and the drivers. There may even be room for stockholders.

I'd offer my extensive services to such a company.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Howie428Uber said:


> If Uber management had done nothing... left the rates unchanged, left the 75/25 split in place, and let the surge system properly reflect supply and demand... by now Uber could have spread far beyond urban areas and Uber would be making boatloads of profit.


They also would've saved hundreds of millions of dollars in legal fees and spending on Prop 22 campaigns.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Exactly what assets do they actually have?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Exactly what assets do they actually have?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

wallae said:


> View attachment 665321


I said assets, not asshat


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> I said assets, not asshat


This is Uber
The goal is close, not perfect


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

wallae said:


> 68
> Avg 17.50 a trip
> Ave surge per ride +8
> I turn down +5 and + 6
> ...





wallae said:


> View attachment 665021
> 
> 
> I’m always looking for these trips that multiply
> ...


You originally said you drove 68 miles for the screenshot you posted of 10 trips, 5 hours and $175. The above screenshot shows you hit your 68 miles in just those three trips. What am I missing here? You got seven other trips out there that you drove 0 miles on?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> You originally said you drove 68 miles for the screenshot you posted of 10 trips, 5 hours and $175. The above screenshot shows you hit your 68 miles in just those three trips. What am I missing here? You got seven other trips out there that you drove 0 miles on?


The 68 screenshot was that week not day
Just showing how you can well focusing on getting a multiplier surge while declining others 

Quite trying so hard to prove someone wrong just because it doesn’t fit your agenda


----------



## PoeBear (Aug 27, 2019)

Will Uber, Lyft etc. ever be profitable? 

Read 
*"Uber Is Ready to Accept Failure, Sort Of"*
By Alissa Walker
MAY 9, 2022
New York Magazine
Uber CEO’s Memo Admits That Uber Can’t Be Profitable (curbed.com) 


https://www.curbed.com/2022/05/uber-ceo-memo-super-pumped.html#:~:text=Uber%20CEO%27s%20Memo%20Admits%20That%20Uber%20Can%27t%20Be%20Profitable



A quote from
14 Famous Companies That Aren't Profitable | GOBankingRates
_"In early August [2021], MarketWatch reported on a phenomenon where both Uber and Lyft were creatively using EBITDA and other alternative metrics to try to convince investors that they had the potential to be profitable. But the industry’s contractor-driver framework, ongoing regulatory hurdles and legal battles and the exploding cost of COVID-era driver-retention incentives make profitability nearly impossible, the publication argued."_








14 Famous Companies That Aren’t Profitable


Airbnb, Uber and more notable companies are not making money.




www.gobankingrates.com




.

Previous commenters have made the point that if they fail, they will be replaced by companies that - hopefully - will have watched and learned. What Uber created will survive as it is now being viewed by too many as a 'necessary convenience'. Makes you wonder how me managed without it ...

*But this is what matters to me:*
... how driving for Uber fits into my life. I'm a driver, semi-retired. I was disappointed, no, angered, to discover this week that my earnings here in Minneapolis have dropped significantly, by about 20% as of end of day. The bonus is hardly worth starting the car for. Here are examples of some of the rides offered which I declined: $7.45 for 32 minutes (time to pick up and ride time combined); several long pick up rides with no additional pay for the long pick up as promised, and $48 to drive 16 minutes to pick up a rider and take them to St Cloud about 80 miles and 1 3/4 hours away, etc. I mean really!!! The algorithm must be breaking!

First the per mile and per minute rates have been declining for years, then 'upfront pricing' was introduced (a misnomer as the name implies openness and truth), now we have a further decline in transparency via the new statement available only online. All the earnings detail once easily accessed on the app is either unavailable or requires an additional step to access. It's obvious that 'up front' pricing means ... we'll pay you ... whatever ... I assume that all drivers realized that all of the marketing hype surrounding the introduction of 'up front' pricing was a smoke screen. 'Up front' means 'up to no good' because we're 'up against it' so 'up yours'. 

I read all that nonsense and did a calculation using a spreadsheet of the minimum amount I would need to earn to make Ubering worth it, because I knew earnings would soon begin to slide. Sadly, earnings are rapidly plummeting to that amount.

If Uber wants to retain experienced professional drivers who enjoy the work, Uber must 'pony up'. That's all there is to it. Don't be afraid to charge riders a bit more. They will, with a bit of a whine and grumble perhaps, pay. Remember Uber has become a 'necessary convenience'.

;-) perhaps Uber should try shrinkflation ...


----------



## LubyrDude (Jan 30, 2018)

SFV PRO DRIVER said:


> Uber did considerably raise the price since 2020. Haven’t you listened to your riders, or used Uber yourself? They’re not going to raise the price again. They just increased it a little more for gas. Any other increases, will be fees that only Uber will profit from. That’s what they’ve been doing a lot lately. Bottom line is Uber has to cost less than taking a Taxi, and not just barely. That’s mainly how Uber got their business in the first place.


Nope. They started at local taxi rates, w/ formulaic splits & demand surge multipliers. Initial success by providing a noticeably better service experience. 
The ‘taxis-must-die’ price wars & driver-$crewing came later…


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

The super uber said:


> The drivers are NOT the problem. Uber is struggling to make a profit but they have not changed anything other than the same old same old algorithm. Management is reluctant to make a positive move to increase the cost of the rides that people are taking to then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves. Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all. Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


No but raising the rates for the passengers (like they have done) and not increasing the rates for drivers "might" help.


----------



## RisingBlue (May 23, 2017)

I just do cash rides. $7 in town. Uber gets zero.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

RisingBlue said:


> I just do cash rides. $7 in town. Uber gets zero.


You get less than me per ride
And I go through Uber 🤣
Minimum 7 surge if your 7 minutes away or less


----------



## JanetGraceMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> First, raising the cost of rides does NOTHING for the drivers. Uber simply puts the increased revenues into their giant pockets.
> 
> Second, pax ARE paying a lot more for their rides than they were pre-Covid yet driver pay rates haven't gone up.


You are absolutely correct here. 
I accept all animals in my car.
I was stunned when a rider told me she was paying x amount [$30 over the regular rate] to go a few simple miles because she had Toto in a crate. Sure as my eyes're blue, I didn't get a nickel extra. So, umm hitting the beach. You comin?


----------



## JanetGraceMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

RisingBlue said:


> I just do cash rides. $7 in town. Uber gets zero.


Exactly. 
My neighbors are keeping me in business. I take them to work, bring them home and they fill my tank plus hit me up via venmo if it's a daily gig. I care for their kids, they bring me dinner from their restaurants. Ok. Off I go.


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

wallae said:


> Exactly wrong
> Show me the fry cook making $175 in five hours
> View attachment 665016


You


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

Bonuses here in the dmv are good. 125 from Monday to Thursday for 30 rides. 200$ For 30 rides Friday to Sunday. I am happy. I do this part time.


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

wallae said:


> I’ve said this over and over
> Refuse cheap rides
> I only take +7 surge and higher
> Refuse 95% of trips
> ...


No way.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

La reine said:


> Bonuses here in the dmv are good. 125 from Monday to Thursday for 30 rides. 200$ For 30 rides Friday to Sunday. I am happy. I do this part time.


Sure you do, Lorraine


----------



## RisingBlue (May 23, 2017)

Per hour I make about the same as Wallae ($30). For ex. One regular guy pays $20, takes about 40 min round trip. And yeah I do shopping trips while watching the kids, trips to the Dr, the vet, etc. 
RATES
In town (under 15 minutes) $7
Shopping trips:
15-29 min $14
30-44 min $20
45-59 min $25
1 hour $30
Out of town: about $1.25/mile
or quoted price.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

wallae said:


> 120ish
> All short trips with 7 to 12 surge
> 4 -8 miles
> Unlucky day
> No multiplier surgees on that day


Please explain your "multiplier surges". In my market those went away years ago and we were left with only bait and switch surges which have now morphed into sticky surges and surges which are attached to the rider location without having to travel there. 

Also, I'd like to know if you're in an airport zone and if you've ever received a "high cancelation rate detected" notice and if they ever placed any restrictions as a result. 

Lastly, please explain why you check what the pax are paying "knowing you will get half". How can you know this? You only get mileage + time + surges, correct?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Jenga said:


> Please explain your "multiplier surges". In my market those went away years ago and we were left with only bait and switch surges which have now morphed into sticky surges and surges which are attached to the rider location without having to travel there.
> 
> Also, I'd like to know if you're in an airport zone and if you've ever received a "high cancelation rate detected" notice and if they ever placed any restrictions as a result.
> 
> Lastly, please explain why you check what the pax are paying "knowing you will get half". How can you know this? You only get mileage + time + surges, correct?


Never got high cancel
This trip offered me +4.50
But I got +12 as expected because I knew the customer was going to pay 40 to about a 9 mile ride I use as a gauge 
I got 20 on what would have been 4.50 miles 2.60 time and 4.50 total 11 ish
Seems I can’t post a pic ?
The add a pic icon isn’t light I can’t click 🫡


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

wallae said:


> Never got high cancel
> This trip offered me +4.50
> But I got +12 as expected because I knew the customer was going to pay 40 to about a 9 mile ride I use as a gauge
> I got 20 on what would have been 4.50 miles 2.60 time and 4.50 total 11 ish
> ...


But are you still getting multiplier surges? And why do you check what pax pays?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Jenga said:


> But are you still getting multiplier surges? And why do you check what pax pays?


The surge multiplies but it’s not that all time multiplier surge > 4x or 3x


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

wallae said:


> Sure you do, Lorraine


I do. Been doing this since 2016 as a extra income part time. Mostly weekends. Stop when Covid hit. Started again last august. I am a diamond driver . I have no reasons to lie. Thank you and have a nice day. PS; my name is not Lorraine.


----------



## clintz (Nov 1, 2016)

Read some comments and had a notification. Why is everyone entitled???? This is not a career - its a option - the current job market is stupid, especially in Australia,. I rather work uber than 15 hrs in retail and pray to get more than 15 hours. Quests, bonuses, are that, extra earnings, if you dont like uber and wont them to pay you $1000 a day, go somewhere that does that not complain, uber is undercutting u.


----------



## 227917 (10 mo ago)

lengan said:


> I don’t believe there’s any evidence of your claims.


They straight out said drivers rates won’t go up with the price increases…. What have you been reading?


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

wallae said:


> Sure you do, Lorraine


----------



## 227917 (10 mo ago)

Please Please Please say it again louder so they hear you👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## James Bond (Apr 10, 2016)

dgates01 said:


> Self-driving cars are _not_ going to take over. Period.


PERIOD!


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

There are multiple ways of making decent money but you have to think outside the box also. I live in palm beach and we have 2 drastic seasons. You can make a fortune in the winter here but you are basically taking a vacation june through September. I worked as a hospital director and always made good money and in a excellent spot finically but late last year when I had a stroke at 45 years old and was given a year to live. I knew it was coming considering I lost both parents in their 40s my 2 brothers in their 40s and my sister at 35 all from autoimmune conditions so I quit my job bought a newer model s and started doing this full time. I only did Lux Lux black and premier trips and easily was making 1000-1500 a week and only online 35 hours a week and never worked nights but this is a different beast here unlike other places so it doesn’t work everywhere. Uber and Lyft suck but I really enjoy doing this. I created some business cards and started handing them out to my richer clients on the island created a cheap website and llc my business. I have to get a couple local permits which isn’t hard and increased my insurance and now 60 percent of my business is personal rides which pay a lot more. Jan I could easily do 8-12 rides averaging 350 a day and working 7-330 in the day and now I would be lucky to get 6 rides a week but I am doing 10-20 personal rides a week now. My car is expensive but I was able to pay it off in 6 months and just ordered a plaid. Yes Ridiculous to do Uber in a car like that but I won’t be here long and it’s also my personal car so it’s ok. I now do a lot of personal things for my clients such as take their Maybach last week to get serviced and he gives me 400 bucks. I also drive a lot for mara lago whuch oays well don’t care about the politics but the money is there. Like I said my stuff doesn’t work for most but it can be done even driving expensive cars. I can’t do x or comfort or regular Lyft I just can’t drive that distance for that pay and I feel for you guys doing the grind.. just stay positive and keep good customer service expand your business so you can phase out Uber and you will be happier. I use to be negative but life changes and opens your eyes. My health goes down each week but I will do this as long as I can because I enjoy it and who knows when I go my wife can give my plaid to her new boyfriend or one of you guys lol.


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

DeweyJaxBeach said:


> I have been driving for Uber for 6 years. When I first started the fare was a 75/25 split, now it’s at best a 60/40 split. Due to Uber raising its passengers rate but not even looking at driver rates. The $0.55 gas addendum is a joke. I don’t think the CEO has even attempted to pump gas in many years, not less trying to pump 55 cents worth.


The gas Addendum is a joke but I make 450-600 a day you have to drive smart


----------



## JanetGraceMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

oldfart said:


> I find it sad that there are folks that think they are doing well grossing $175 / day
> At 175 a day we are talking about a gross income of under 45k per year Which is not something to write home about,
> 
> And if he is driving under 100 miles a day to do that? He is still driving a not inconsequential 20000 miles a year. Even if gas is his only expense he is spending $5000 a year on that and since his mileage is so low, his mileage deduction will also be low, (about 12000 a year) leaving him with taxable income of about $30000.per year and even if he has other deductions to protect him from income tax, he still has self employment tax of over $4000. reducing his net even further
> ...


$175-250, for five hours is kinda normal in the MD/DC/VA market that I'm in. I'm one of those "don't need more than a "few K" bi-wkly, 2 supplement my boomer retirement funds. He's not kidding, that person. I earn about the same when I DO get out there. Plus, if you prefer to keep all your money, advertise your services, rent out your car. You tube it! I have a neighbor that has a really tight "older, but reliable" SUV, that she rents out to people. She accepts straight up cash, venmo, paypal n the ride pays for its own gas, insurance, blah blah, etc. My ride is new and I'm not renting it out, but it's also only riding like a Hummer with whatever the hell turbo this and that giving me solely 17-22 mpg, city, prob abt pushing 30mpg highway, so .. umm, yeah. 
I charge my private clients a tank of gas ($60-65) to cover THEIR daily RIDE for the week, plus whatever they want to throw me, wink, 😉 and ya know what? 100% of the time, I have to bite my tongue so I don't come out with: 'Oh, man! Nah, Bruh! That's too much, now!' Where there's a will, there's a way, Peeps! If Ubers not cutting it, go solo, Hans!


----------



## JanetGraceMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

Tdawg487 said:


> There are multiple ways of making decent money but you have to think outside the box also. I live in palm beach and we have 2 drastic seasons. You can make a fortune in the winter here but you are basically taking a vacation june through September. I worked as a hospital director and always made good money and in a excellent spot finically but late last year when I had a stroke at 45 years old and was given a year to live. I knew it was coming considering I lost both parents in their 40s my 2 brothers in their 40s and my sister at 35 all from autoimmune conditions so I quit my job bought a newer model s and started doing this full time. I only did Lux Lux black and premier trips and easily was making 1000-1500 a week and only online 35 hours a week and never worked nights but this is a different beast here unlike other places so it doesn’t work everywhere. Uber and Lyft suck but I really enjoy doing this. I created some business cards and started handing them out to my richer clients on the island created a cheap website and llc my business. I have to get a couple local permits which isn’t hard and increased my insurance and now 60 percent of my business is personal rides which pay a lot more. Jan I could easily do 8-12 rides averaging 350 a day and working 7-330 in the day and now I would be lucky to get 6 rides a week but I am doing 10-20 personal rides a week now. My car is expensive but I was able to pay it off in 6 months and just ordered a plaid. Yes Ridiculous to do Uber in a car like that but I won’t be here long and it’s also my personal car so it’s ok. I now do a lot of personal things for my clients such as take their Maybach last week to get serviced and he gives me 400 bucks. I also drive a lot for mara lago whuch oays well don’t care about the politics but the money is there. Like I said my stuff doesn’t work for most but it can be done even driving expensive cars. I can’t do x or comfort or regular Lyft I just can’t drive that distance for that pay and I feel for you guys doing the grind.. just stay positive and keep good customer service expand your business so you can phase out Uber and you will be happier. I use to be negative but life changes and opens your eyes. My health goes down each week but I will do this as long as I can because I enjoy it and who knows when I go my wife can give my plaid to her new boyfriend or one of you guys lol.


----------



## JanetGraceMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

I wish you all the best. Listen, I cannot believe we share the same médical diagnosis, except for your being on the way out. What you experienced happened for me in '07, in my early 40's as well. I just made it to 63. It took YEARS to walk, talk, think, drive again ... ride horses, cruise on my motorcycle I got AFTERWARDS cuz YOLO, then you come back for more, lol. I'm hoping that like me, u just keep getting better and better and better. Wishing you the very best for a healthy, long assed life. Ya got HAPPY down. Me too!! When you taste death, everything tastes better afterwards. 😋 Peace Out, Mate!


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

DeweyJaxBeach said:


> I have been driving for Uber for 6 years. When I first started the fare was a 75/25 split, now it’s at best a 60/40 split. Due to Uber raising its passengers rate but not even looking at driver rates. The $0.55 gas addendum is a joke. I don’t think the CEO has even attempted to pump gas in many years, not less trying to pump 55 cents worth.


Agree. That’s why after 7 years. I gave it up. The rates they charge customers are more than a taxi in many cases. Yet driver rates are the same when gas was $2.09. No thanks.


----------



## Maggiemae (Jul 3, 2016)

Zoofus said:


> Of course the drivers aren't the problem. The drivers have NEVER been the problem. The problem is that it is an unsustainable business model. Sure, everybody at Lyber and Uft made decent money back when the investment capital seemed limitless and nobody cared about losing money. Since then, the guys in charge have gradually, yet steadily, shaved driver compensation to the absolute bone (while making sure that nobody in upper management goes yachtless) and they STILL can't make a profit. They will continue to lure in new drivers with short-lived bonuses (that always sound better than they really are) to make up for the extremely high turnover rate, while providing virtually zero support to underappreciated workers who will drive their OWN CARS into the ground just trying to make enough to stay alive.
> 
> No, I'm not bitter.


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

JanetGraceMusic said:


> I wish you all the best. Listen, I cannot believe we share the same médical diagnosis, except for your being on the way out. What you experienced happened for me in '07, in my early 40's as well. I just made it to 63. It took YEARS to walk, talk, think, drive again ... ride horses, cruise on my motorcycle I got AFTERWARDS cuz YOLO, then you come back for more, lol. I'm hoping that like me, u just keep getting better and better and better. Wishing you the very best for a healthy, long assed life. Ya got HAPPY down. Me too!! When you taste death, everything tastes better afterwards. 😋 Peace Out, Mate!


Thank you I agree it changes you. Taking more vacations enjoying things I worked hard all my life and I have a comfortable life bur I would give it all up to have back my health. Then today I have kidney stones and have to go have them removed so one thing after another lol but I will get there


----------



## Daniel J. Smith (Apr 4, 2017)

The super uber said:


> The drivers are NOT the problem. Uber is struggling to make a profit but they have not changed anything other than the same old same old algorithm. Management is reluctant to make a positive move to increase the cost of the rides that people are taking to then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves. Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all. Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


I remember about 4-5 years ago when somehow I got an executive with Uber on the phone. He said something to me that has stuck with me to this day. He said, "When Uber was founded, it was never intended to be a full time job for the drivers," and added "it was designed to provide driver's with a flexible part-time gig, to supplement the income a driver received from their regular full-time jobs. By keeping the miles of whatever vehicle a driver used on the Uber platform as a small percentage of the overall miles that an owner puts on their vehicle before they trade it in or sell it, the "true" cost of each mile driven on the Uber platform will end up being much lower than if the equation was reversed. With personal miles being a small fraction of the overall miles put on the vehicle.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

you can make a lot going solo. Problem is a lot of drivers don’t want to or aren’t personable enough. I give out my card to every person and only a very small amount will contact me but I will keep doing it. I usually ask how much you pay for this trip and they say 125 an I know I get 70-80 so I tell them next time call me I will do it for 100 and it usually works well. Most of my trips are Fort Lauderdale airport trips which is about 40 miles which pays me 1.73, a mile for Lux black and with time is usually around 95 bucks so I usually do that trip private for 85. I have a lot of regulars now and with the tesla I get 374 miles range so I normally charge at home which my bill went up 10 bucks a month and with the super chargers I usually spend about 8-9 dollars for that many miles if I charge at right time and if I do it at lunch it’s about 16 bucks for that many miles. I have saved so much money compared to my bmw740 that I had. I hated electric but once I drove a plaid I feel in love and don’t think I can go back [

QUOTE="JanetGraceMusic, post: 7477331, member: 221271"]
$175-250, for five hours is kinda normal in the MD/DC/VA market that I'm in. I'm one of those "don't need more than a "few K" bi-wkly, 2 supplement my boomer retirement funds. He's not kidding, that person. I earn about the same when I DO get out there. Plus, if you prefer to keep all your money, advertise your services, rent out your car. You tube it! I have a neighbor that has a really tight "older, but reliable" SUV, that she rents out to people. She accepts straight up cash, venmo, paypal n the ride pays for its own gas, insurance, blah blah, etc. My ride is new and I'm not renting it out, but it's also only riding like a Hummer with whatever the hell turbo this and that giving me solely 17-22 mpg, city, prob abt pushing 30mpg highway, so .. umm, yeah. 
I charge my private clients a tank of gas ($60-65) to cover THEIR daily RIDE for the week, plus whatever they want to throw me, wink, 😉 and ya know what? 100% of the time, I have to bite my tongue so I don't come out with: 'Oh, man! Nah, Bruh! That's too much, now!' Where there's a will, there's a way, Peeps! If Ubers not cutting it, go solo, Hans!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Daniel J. Smith said:


> I remember about 4-5 years ago when somehow I got an executive with Uber on the phone. He said something to me that has stuck with me to this day. He said, "When Uber was founded, it was never intended to be a full time job for the drivers," and added "it was designed to provide driver's with a flexible part-time gig, to supplement the income a driver received from their regular full-time jobs. By keeping the miles of whatever vehicle a driver used on the Uber platform as a small percentage of the overall miles that an owner puts on their vehicle before they trade it in or sell it, the "true" cost of each mile driven on the Uber platform will end up being much lower than if the equation was reversed. With personal miles being a small fraction of the overall miles put on the vehicle.


Whether Uber planned it that way or not, Thats what it is: A side gig, or side hustle. A way to use what you already own, and some of your time to make a few extra dollars. 
Depreciation is not an issue, because your uber miles are just a small percentage of your total miles, Maintenance repairs and insurance are not issues because you would do this stuff anyway. Even fuel may not be an expense. I was in San Diego several years ago and got an Uber driver wearing a suit and tie. Turned out he did a ride or two on his way to work in the morning and again on his way home in the evening. He had no additional expenses to make about $200/week

Its only when you try to make this thing something that it isnt (a sustainable business) that you run into trouble


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

OldBay said:


> My guess is that he works in a southern tech hub, and probably lives in a surge zone.
> 
> Everyone else with a car in that zip code is working in tech or hospitality. Cushy market with great base rates, not enough poor and lower middle class people with cars to fulfill the demand because real estate has gone through the roof and they are priced out.
> 
> This is what I hate about online driver forums. Its the shit heads who brag about their driving skills when its really the market they live in.


There's no doubt that the region counts for so much. In the RDU region, the rates aren't great but it's a fantastic place to be a Friday and Saturday night driver. Usually decent promotions and a lot of demand between college kids and young professionals that have more money than sense. With that said, there is still a wide gulf between what good and poor drivers earn. There are still a fair number of ants roaming around in the daylight hours taking all of the $4 rides they can get.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I find it sad that there are folks that think they are doing well grossing $175 / day
> At 175 a day we are talking about a gross income of under 45k per year Which is not something to write home about...


I've told drivers I know that we have to keep in mind that in our market, there are a significant number of drivers (outnumbering us who know better) to whom pennies paid for a trip is more money than they think they're worth. The saddest part is that we drivers have a lot of power but so few of us recognize this and are willing to ask for what we AND our license is worth. Those drivers are actually happy with being underpaid because they have been conditioned that surviving is enough.

To the drivers who think that surviving is enough, I beg you- leave the driving to those of us who know better.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Whether Uber planned it that way or not, Thats what it is: A side gig, or side hustle. A way to use what you already own, and some of your time to make a few extra dollars.
> Depreciation is not an issue, because your uber miles are just a small percentage of your total miles, Maintenance repairs and insurance are not issues because you would do this stuff anyway. Even fuel may not be an expense. I was in San Diego several years ago and got an Uber driver wearing a suit and tie. Turned out he did a ride or two on his way to work in the morning and again on his way home in the evening. He had no additional expenses to make about $200/week
> 
> Its only when you try to make this thing something that it isnt (a sustainable business) that you run into trouble


You are GROSSLY oversimplifying.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

moorereeds said:


> Driver pay rates have actually gone down and there is still no compensation for Uber Eats drivers for mileage on the way to the food pickup -only from the restaurant to the delivery address. I believe my acceptance rate is about 15% and my deop rate is below standard, since U er will bot let us know where the second drop is before we accept a double delivery (in one run), so they wonder why we drop so many of those after the first drop and we finally can see on the navigation where the second one is -often too far for the fiel cost/pay and/or it’s in a very dangerous area (when after dark). I might just be finished with Uber, Grub Hub, Spark, Amazon Flex, Doordash -all of them. it’s just not cost-effective.


Uber Eats pay rates have definitely gone down, so have Doordash and Grubhub.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

uberfellow said:


> It does in New York City. Drivers are paid more after government intervention.


You just said the key term, "GOVERNMENT INTERVENTION".

Govt intervention is the ONLY way drivers will ever get better pay.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Whether Uber planned it that way or not, Thats what it is: A side gig, or side hustle. A way to use what you already own, and some of your time to make a few extra dollars.


They never planned it that way and they couldn't survive for a week if all their drivers suddenly became side hustlers. Based on your previous posts you're a full-timer.

The percentage of full time gig workers is much higher than the gig companies have been trying to make us believe.

In CA, Uber claimed that 20% of their drivers are full time. First, I strongly suspect they're lowballing that number. Second, many if not most Uber drivers also drive for Lyft. Lyft also probably claims 20% full time. Combine those 20% numbers with all the drivers who also drive for the various food delivery companies and that 20% full time percentage balloons much higher. 

Both Seattle and NYC govts have stated that most drivers are full time in their cities. I'm sure those two cities are the only ones.

Your sweeping statements about depreciation, mileage, and maintenance costs are false. Uber miles are a small percentage of total miles? You gotta be kidding. It's also laughable for you to hand-select some outlier unicorn driver from San Diego as "corroboration" for your claims.

On multiple occasions you've acknowledged that doing rideshare has put sky-high mileage on your vehicles.



oldfart said:


> Its only when you try to make this thing something that it isnt (a sustainable business) that you run into trouble


Then you must be in LOTS of trouble because you've been doing that very thing based on your previous posts.


----------



## Ripitbaby (Aug 7, 2015)

When Uber first changed the pay system it was paying out more. However the past 3 weeks I definitely noticed a change to lower side of payouts. A few week ago those short rides were paying out about on average $7.50 and the longer rides was paying slightly less than what it used to. Now both short and long trips are paying a minimum amount. I’m now seeing a constant of $4.44 trips and that includes the so called .55 fuel surcharge.


----------



## premsoma161 (11 mo ago)

DeweyJaxBeach said:


> I have been driving for Uber for 6 years. When I first started the fare was a 75/25 split, now it’s at best a 60/40 split. Due to Uber raising its passengers rate but not even looking at driver rates. The $0.55 gas addendum is a joke. I don’t think the CEO has even attempted to pump gas in many years, not less trying to pump 55 cents worth.


What you think about NY milage rate? It's $1.16 per mile. ? In this economy it's ridiculously cheap for these perks , they don't even tip for the extra service you provide such as carrying bags,keeping it clean and sanitized exetra. Smartest thing is to buy a good used vehicle and pay less means lower your investment on this business. What's the purpose of having an expensive vehicle to transport these Pax. I noticed now 90% of them don't Tip in ny. Expected don't Tip but unexpected tips. Crazy world.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> They never planned it that way and they couldn't survive for a week if all their drivers suddenly became side hustlers. Based on your previous posts you're a full-timer.
> 
> The percentage of full time gig workers is much higher than the gig companies have been trying to make us believe.
> 
> ...


I know most drivers are full time drivers, and as you point out, so am I. But that has nothing to do with the point Im trying to make, which is that Uber makes sense for a part-timer, not so much for a full timer. I probably should have said. Uber is a great side hustle, but a terrible career

I think a full time job should come pretty close to providing 100% of your financial needs. as well as health care and a retirement plan and maybe sick leave, vacation pay and unemployment insurance. Uber doesnt do that for me, no matter how many hours I drive and I doubt that it does it for very many (if any) drivers

A part time Uber driver doesnt have to think so much about expenses because he is already paying for for a lot of it, whether he drives for uber or not. So I think uber works for more part timers than full timers

Yea, Uber works for me because all I ask from it is about $3000/mo for another year or two. And yes Im out about 50 hours a week, but I consider myself to be retired, doing uber part time, (because I dont have to do it at all)


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

If Uber would stop the greed and let the people that earn them the money, the drivers, make a living. There is no way that Uber should be getting the cut of a driver's fares that they do.
U/L both could make a profit if the split was 10/90.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I know most drivers are full time drivers, and as you point out, so am I. But that has nothing to do with the point Im trying to make, which is that Uber makes sense for a part-timer, not so much for a full timer. I probably should have said. Uber is a great side hustle, but a terrible career
> 
> I think a full time job should come pretty close to providing 100% of your financial needs. as well as health care and a retirement plan and maybe sick leave, vacation pay and unemployment insurance. Uber doesnt do that for me, no matter how many hours I drive and I doubt that it does it for very many (if any) drivers
> 
> ...


I’m a part timer and have been since I started. I don’t care if I’m full , part time, hustling or what. I need to get compensated to the correct rate or my car isn’t moving period. At this point Its only with a streak or some type of surge.

Uber counts on people being apathetic because they’re part time , retired or whatever. Your inputs are the same and your expenses are the same. You should be compensated correctly. It cost to run a car and many drivers do not understand or don’t calculate replacement cost / wear and tear in their numbers. Sure you can make $2000 in a week doing this. How many miles did you drive ? At some point those miles will be brakes , tires , and or a new transmission. It’s also very much a safety issues which I’ve brought up many times as drivers are operating vehicles that wouldn’t pass a random inspection today. The ability to outsource and absolve themselves of a responsibility is a huge piece of how Uber passes the cost to the drivers. You can defend Uber and state this wasn’t ever intended to be a full time job all you want but not matter how you do it you’re still trading the equity of your vehicle for cash. Taking advantage of an under orgnized, decentralized, and out resourced driving group is what many of the these gig companies have done. Hard to win if uber / lyft have bought all the lobbyist and politicians and tilted the playing field in the favor with arbitration. 

There’s a reason why taxis have a standard rate , out of zone fees , and the regulation that it does. Running a taxi service in the suburbs has never been a good profitable idea. If Uber paid out a fair rate, showed the details of the job, and stuck to the 85/15 model most would be happy. In the meantime I’ll only take profitable rides that work with how I want to do things. I could really care less about Uber or the passengers. I just considered these groups contributors to my travel fund.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Uber surely has large investors who don't mind that the company isn't even breaking even, as long as their relatives and friends get high-paying, do-nothing jobs reserved for them in the executive and management ranks. All the usual high muckety mucks know it would be too obvious using their own organizations as vehicles for the kids' "successes."


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

ubergrind said:


> I’m a part timer and have been since I started. I don’t care if I’m full , part time, hustling or what. I need to get compensated to the correct rate or my car isn’t moving period. At this point Its only with a streak or some type of surge.
> 
> Uber counts on people being apathetic because they’re part time , retired or whatever. Your inputs are the same and your expenses are the same. You should be compensated correctly. It cost to run a car and many drivers do not understand or don’t calculate replacement cost / wear and tear in their numbers. Sure you can make $2000 in a week doing this. How many miles did you drive ? At some point those miles will be brakes , tires , and or a new transmission. It’s also very much a safety issues which I’ve brought up many times as drivers are operating vehicles that wouldn’t pass a random inspection today. The ability to outsource and absolve themselves of a responsibility is a huge piece of how Uber passes the cost to the drivers. You can defend Uber and state this wasn’t ever intended to be a full time job all you want but not matter how you do it you’re still trading the equity of your vehicle for cash. Taking advantage of an under orgnized, decentralized, and out resourced driving group is what many of the these gig companies have done. Hard to win if uber / lyft have bought all the lobbyist and politicians and tilted the playing field in the favor with arbitration


Relatives and friends of the lobbyists and politicians, not to mention power players of all the other organizations people obtain education/training and practice to enter and gain a career, are getting taken care of with the highest paying, most prestigious jobs, many that are unneeded except for building "impressive" resumes, reserved for them only. Rideshare/delivery is no exception. Outsiders, take your degree, old or new, and go into business for yourselves as drivers! You'll get to write off mileage (keep your own records, START and END from your house I was advised by former IRS worker, not per trip), and at tax time, end up with a low income so you're winning! (Really?)


----------



## injunred73 (10 mo ago)

stephen harness said:


> The Uberx business model does not work and never will. Its customers are the very lowerst of income. They take Uber because it is all they can afford. Some rides are subsidized by municipalities. Uber x is one notch above taking a bus. Uber thakes the lions share of the fares because it has to. Every since it went public ( and it should not have been allowed to because the financials were false) it is forced to show a poifit for shareholders. Uber is nothing more than a ponzi scheme and anyone who drives for them is getting ripped off. STOP DRIVING AND GET A REAL JOB!!!!


Agreed, why are people trying to make a gig into a career? It's a gig, just a way to make side money, and the more u drive the more they will cut your pay. It's only profitable if you drive peak times. So it's a good part time gig, nothing more. It's not "owning your own business " independent contractor is just a way for them to not have to offer any benefits.


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

SFV PRO DRIVER said:


> Uber did considerably raise the price since 2020. Haven’t you listened to your riders, or used Uber yourself? They’re not going to raise the price again. They just increased it a little more for gas. Any other increases, will be fees that only Uber will profit from. That’s what they’ve been doing a lot lately. Bottom line is Uber has to cost less than taking a Taxi, and not just barely. That’s mainly how Uber got their business in the first place.


its not just about cost for the riders Ubers are faster than taxis more rider friendly and door to door service.


----------



## Curiousdriver (7 mo ago)

SFV PRO DRIVER said:


> Uber did considerably raise the price since 2020. Haven’t you listened to your riders, or used Uber yourself? They’re not going to raise the price again. They just increased it a little more for gas. Any other increases, will be fees that only Uber will profit from. That’s what they’ve been doing a lot lately. Bottom line is Uber has to cost less than taking a Taxi, and not just barely. That’s mainly how Uber got their business in the first place.


Is there a taxi app?


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

The problem is corporate overhead. There's no legitimate reason Uber should cost $26B/year to operate. An actual transportation company with their own fleet of vehicles and employee drivers (with benefits) could do it for less. Covid only emboldened them to keep spending like idiots.


----------



## David Lewis (Nov 23, 2018)

moorereeds said:


> Driver pay rates have actually gone down and there is still no compensation for Uber Eats drivers for mileage on the way to the food pickup -only from the restaurant to the delivery address. I believe my acceptance rate is about 15% and my deop rate is below standard, since U er will bot let us know where the second drop is before we accept a double delivery (in one run), so they wonder why we drop so many of those after the first drop and we finally can see on the navigation where the second one is -often too far for the fiel cost/pay and/or it’s in a very dangerous area (when after dark). I might just be finished with Uber, Grub Hub, Spark, Amazon Flex, Doordash -all of them. it’s just not cost-effective.


Sounds like you've tried them all and are still not satisfied. Have you tried this one yet. SNAP Delivered. My daughter found this company and is now involved with it while she is driving for UBER. They pay drivers 4 different ways. Eventually, drivers can quit driving and still earn a lucrative income from their delivery business. Possibility!


----------



## Zoolander (7 mo ago)

moorereeds said:


> Driver pay rates have actually gone down and there is still no compensation for Uber Eats drivers for mileage on the way to the food pickup -only from the restaurant to the delivery address. I believe my acceptance rate is about 15% and my deop rate is below standard, since U er will bot let us know where the second drop is before we accept a double delivery (in one run), so they wonder why we drop so many of those after the first drop and we finally can see on the navigation where the second one is -often too far for the fiel cost/pay and/or it’s in a very dangerous area (when after dark). I might just be finished with Uber, Grub Hub, Spark, Amazon Flex, Doordash -all of them. it’s just not cost-effective.


When you factor in the real cost of car maintenance, depreciation and of course the variable cost of fuel, it really does not make sense to be a rideshare driver. Even in a dense urban area, unless the driver is making over $1.25 mer mile, I don't think it makes economic sense.


----------



## ACdaburg (Jan 10, 2022)

SFV PRO DRIVER said:


> Uber did considerably raise the price since 2020. Haven’t you listened to your riders, or used Uber yourself? They’re not going to raise the price again. They just increased it a little more for gas. Any other increases, will be fees that only Uber will profit from. That’s what they’ve been doing a lot lately. Bottom line is Uber has to cost less than taking a Taxi, and not just barely. That’s mainly how Uber got their business in the first place.


A lot of places don’t have Taxis, like Hattiesburg, MS
and other areas, so charge more in those areas. My riders enjoy the UBER experience and getting in a nice clean ride.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

They have Darth Karwashingmachine as a leader.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Zoolander said:


> When you factor in the real cost of car maintenance, depreciation and of course the variable cost of fuel, it really does not make sense to be a rideshare driver. Even in a dense urban area, unless the driver is making over $1.25 mer mile, I don't think it makes economic sense.


May need even more
Tied to avg ride length and avg wait time
Last night I avg 5.8 miles per trip
In 5 hours I only took 3 rides for 60
(All tipped decent which is rare here)
But I’d rather sit empty then drive for 60 cents a mile
Everyone taking those rides is a fool and a scab.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Anyone else notice Uber on their last two quarterly earnings report have not reported their cash on hand. For a business who loses billions and relies on having backup investors money that seems significant to me considering they burn through that money.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Anyone else notice Uber on their last two quarterly earnings report have not reported their cash on hand. For a business who loses billions and relies on having backup investors money that seems significant to me considering they burn through that money.


They are all but out of cash and looking to another funding round. Uber and Gryft are both too top heavy with salaries. They are in the most expensive city in U.Simimum wage is over $90,000 per person. Move to another state and cut payroll in half


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ubergrind said:


> I’m a part timer and have been since I started. I don’t care if I’m full , part time, hustling or what. I need to get compensated to the correct rate or my car isn’t moving period. At this point Its only with a streak or some type of surge.
> 
> Uber counts on people being apathetic because they’re part time , retired or whatever. Your inputs are the same and your expenses are the same. You should be compensated correctly. It cost to run a car and many drivers do not understand or don’t calculate replacement cost / wear and tear in their numbers. Sure you can make $2000 in a week doing this. How many miles did you drive ? At some point those miles will be brakes , tires , and or a new transmission. It’s also very much a safety issues which I’ve brought up many times as drivers are operating vehicles that wouldn’t pass a random inspection today. The ability to outsource and absolve themselves of a responsibility is a huge piece of how Uber passes the cost to the drivers. You can defend Uber and state this wasn’t ever intended to be a full time job all you want but not matter how you do it you’re still trading the equity of your vehicle for cash. Taking advantage of an under orgnized, decentralized, and out resourced driving group is what many of the these gig companies have done. Hard to win if uber / lyft have bought all the lobbyist and politicians and tilted the playing field in the favor with arbitration.
> 
> There’s a reason why taxis have a standard rate , out of zone fees , and the regulation that it does. Running a taxi service in the suburbs has never been a good profitable idea. If Uber paid out a fair rate, showed the details of the job, and stuck to the 85/15 model most would be happy. In the meantime I’ll only take profitable rides that work with how I want to do things. I could really care less about Uber or the passengers. I just considered these groups contributors to my travel fund.



Certainly, whether you are a pert timer or a full timer your inputs are the same. And I understand that my fuel, maintenance, repairs, depreciation and insurance are the same for every mile I drive, whether driving full time or part time. 

i don’t know what you mean when you say “compensated the correct amount” but “the correct amount” is different for each of us. And that’s my point

You can call it an accounting trick if you want but a part timer can “assign” most of those costs to his personal miles and think of what he makes driving Uber as almost free money.

For example, when I was working I typically put 25000 miles a year on my car. And I replaced the car every 4 years. I always had car payments, regular maintenance and insurance payments every month plus fuel

now let’s say my daughter needed braces, or a tutor, or some other short term need that would cost me money I didn’t have. Let’s say I needed an “extra” $1000 a month for two years

if Uber was a thing then, and I could drive on weekends, and make (after gas) $1000/mo. My car payment stays the same, insurance is the same maintenance increases a little, and I’ll still trade in the car in on my same old schedule. My only out of pocket is a tank of gas a week. Over all, my monthly income has increased by $1200 a month, and my expenses increased by $200 (just gas)

I understand that there is a difference between cash flow and profit 

I think for most part timers, cash flow is most important but a full timer who wants to operate like a business has to look at profit or he will surely, slowly go broke

What I’m saying is that Uber can work for a part timer if his Uber miles are a small percentage of his total miles

so back to the point I made that you guys are taking issue with. Whether Uber designed this thing to be a side hustle or not. That’s what it is. And Although there may be exceptions Uber is not a sustainable business for the drivers


----------



## Hamisch (Nov 26, 2019)

SanDiegoNative said:


> So did Amazon. Now look where they are.


Does Uber have servers and data that they can sell to the CIA NSA and other government agencies? 
Amazon's money is not made on the sale of products.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ubergrind said:


> I’m a part timer and have been since I started. I don’t care if I’m full , part time, hustling or what. I need to get compensated to the correct rate or my car isn’t moving period. At this point Its only with a streak or some type of surge.
> 
> Uber counts on people being apathetic because they’re part time , retired or whatever. Your inputs are the same and your expenses are the same. You should be compensated correctly. It cost to run a car and many drivers do not understand or don’t calculate replacement cost / wear and tear in their numbers. Sure you can make $2000 in a week doing this. How many miles did you drive ? At some point those miles will be brakes , tires , and or a new transmission. It’s also very much a safety issues which I’ve brought up many times as drivers are operating vehicles that wouldn’t pass a random inspection today. The ability to outsource and absolve themselves of a responsibility is a huge piece of how Uber passes the cost to the drivers. You can defend Uber and state this wasn’t ever intended to be a full time job all you want but not matter how you do it you’re still trading the equity of your vehicle for cash. Taking advantage of an under orgnized, decentralized, and out resourced driving group is what many of the these gig companies have done. Hard to win if uber / lyft have bought all the lobbyist and politicians and tilted the playing field in the favor with arbitration.
> 
> There’s a reason why taxis have a standard rate , out of zone fees , and the regulation that it does. Running a taxi service in the suburbs has never been a good profitable idea. If Uber paid out a fair rate, showed the details of the job, and stuck to the 85/15 model most would be happy. In the meantime I’ll only take profitable rides that work with how I want to do things. I could really care less about Uber or the passengers. I just considered these groups contributors to my travel fund.


Certainly, whether you are a pert timer or a full timer your inputs are the same. And I understand that my fuel, maintenance, repairs, depreciation and insurance are the same for every mile I drive. You can call it an accounting trick if you want but a part timer can “assign” most of those costs to his personal miles and think of what he makes driving Uber almost free money.

For example, when I was working I drove 60 miles a day to and from work, 5 days a week, I drove about the same distance on weekends. And I took day trips and an occasionally vacation for pleasure not to mention driving my kid to and from her activities. I typically put 25000 miles a year on the car. And replaced the car every 4 years. I always had car payments, regular maintenance and insurance payments every month plus fuel

now let’s say my daughter needed braces, or a tutor, or some other short term need that would cost me money I didn’t have. Let’s say I needed an “extra” $1000 a month for two years

if Uber was a thing and I drove on weekends, let’s say 250 miles/ week, that would add about 12000 miles a year. And I could have that $1000/mo. My car payment stays the same, insurance is the same maintenance increases a little, and I’ll still trade in the car in on my same old schedule. My only out of pocket is a tank of gas a week

I think for most part timers, cash flow is most important
What I’m saying is that it “works” for a part timer if his Uber miles are a small percentage of his total miles


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Agreed. The cost to develop the software and the marketing expense has been done. Initially paid for by investors. But those initial investors were paid when Uber went public. If Uber can’t make it with a 10% cut, they should license their software to local providers. I bet they could make it on 10%


----------



## Linesider (Nov 4, 2015)

Uber is projected to be profitable (positive eps) in 2024.

They are raising the rates they charge riders while not paying drivers more. It used to be cheaper for me to take an Uber to the airport. Now it's cheaper to drive myself and pay for parking.

What they have done is replace the taxi business with a lower cost/higher quality "rideshare" business. They've done it with people who provide their own vehicles so Uber doesn't have to buy any or maintain any. The labor market is unregulated so drivers just compete against each other. So, cheap labor with low investment in capital.

Really it's a pretty stellar business model. Hard to believe they pulled it off.

Trying to think of another business where the "employees" provide the equipment. I guess Turo for rental cars.


----------



## GMDriver (Dec 29, 2017)

SanDiegoNative said:


> So did Amazon. Now look where they are.




If UBER AND LYFT DRIVERS IN ALL 50 STATES would TURN OFF THE APP ON a long holiday weekend demanding higher pay per rides then these two companies would have no choice but pay better!


----------



## Steven Seagull (Feb 5, 2019)

Tdawg487 said:


> you can make a lot going solo. Problem is a lot of drivers don’t want to or aren’t personable enough. I give out my card to every person and only a very small amount will contact me but I will keep doing it. I usually ask how much you pay for this trip and they say 125 an I know I get 70-80 so I tell them next time call me I will do it for 100 and it usually works well.


You wrote: "you can make a lot going solo. I give out my card to every person. I usually ask how much you pay for this trip and they say 125 so I tell them next time call me I will do it for 100 and it usually works well."
QUESTION: But if Uber finds out you're doing trips on your own as your own freelance independent contractor with you own private taxi service, won't they deactivate your Uber account permanently?


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

Steven Seagull said:


> You wrote: "you can make a lot going solo. I give out my card to every person. I usually ask how much you pay for this trip and they say 125 so I tell them next time call me I will do it for 100 and it usually works well."
> QUESTION: But if Uber finds out you're doing trips on your own as your own freelance independent contractor with you own private taxi service, won't they deactivate your Uber account permanently?


Unless you have commercial insurance, there is a risk if you have an accident your personal insurance will not pay any claims or defend you in court. You are on your own. Many drivers said to me, oh "I am just picking up a friend". So I am covered on my personal. It sounds good, but as soon as "your friend" gets to a deposition they will tell the truth, that is if they are not suing you too. You can lose everything just for a few extra bucks.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

BAKAD said:


> Unless you have commercial insurance, there is a risk if you have an accident your personal insurance will not pay any claims or defend you in court. You are on your own. Many drivers said to me, oh "I am just picking up a friend". So I am covered on my personal. It sounds good, but as soon as "your friend" gets to a deposition they will tell the truth, that is if they are not suing you too. You can lose everything just for a few extra bucks.


You are correct I increased my personal insurance when I started doing Uber full time and llc the business in April. I needed to steal as many clients as possible to see if it was going be worth the expense . I am going on a cruise this week but goint get commercial insurance when I get back. It was more complicated then I thought I thought it would be as easy as starting the business bur in palm beach I need like a special permit for the airport and then I need one for Miami dade and BROWARD for the airports so it’s taking me some time. My plaid will be here in august hopefully so will use that car for my personal rides and keep the model s I have now for still doing Uber. I would love to phase out Uber all together but it is the best way to grab business


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

Steven Seagull said:


> You wrote: "you can make a lot going solo. I give out my card to every person. I usually ask how much you pay for this trip and they say 125 so I tell them next time call me I will do it for 100 and it usually works well."
> QUESTION: But if Uber finds out you're doing trips on your own as your own freelance independent contractor with you own private taxi service, won't they deactivate your Uber account permanently?


I don’t really know they pretty much can deactivate you for anything it seems. I reported to kids having sex in my car and filming it for only fans the other day they only spoke Russian and I pulled over and let them out at a Walmart and the kid poured water in my floorboard and hit my seat as he got out I reported it immediately. Their investigation department l called me and I felt like they were going after me saying I left them and I shouldn’t of let minors in car blah blah they finally gave me a 20 dollar cleaning fee and suspended them because it wasn’t their first complaint. The way I look at it I have ever right to had out my card since I am a contractor but it wouldn’t surprise me if they would. I do more business with Lyft here in palm beach most of my Uber trips are foreign people. I also don’t get a lot of Uber trips since I only do premier where on Lyft I do Lux and Lux black since Lux pays about the same as premier


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Tdawg487 said:


> Thank you I agree it changes you. Taking more vacations enjoying things I worked hard all my life and I have a comfortable life bur I would give it all up to have back my health. Then today I have kidney stones and have to go have them removed so one thing after another lol but I will get there


Seriously now... what type of kidney stones do you have. I am also a stonemaker and I have found results eliminating them.


----------



## Imnottellingyou (Apr 14, 2017)

wallae said:


> Exactly wrong
> Show me the fry cook making $175 in five hours
> View attachment 665016


Even the fry cook knows you didn't MAKE $175. Your gross was $175. You didn't mention how many miles you drove. Gas is $5.00 a gallon. For argument's sake, let's say you get 30 miles to the gallon. That's 17 cents a mile plus 26 cents a mile in depreciation. Now, 1/4 of that $175 is going to taxes. If you're smart 10% is going to retirement that the fry cook gets for free, and you also should have health insurance which the fry cook gets for free which is conservatively another $250 a month.

So. $2 a mile from uber to you means your drove roughly 87 miles.... and that doesn't include the mileage getting to the pax.
$175 minus 25% = $131.25 after taxes. Minus another $37.41 in gas and depreciation.... again only for the miles driven with a pax and not including cleaning and maintenance. Leaves you $93.84. Take $10 for retirement, and $17 out for health insurance. Leaves you with $66.84. $66.84/5.5 = $12.15 an hour.

You owe the fry cook an apology.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

The super uber said:


> Seriously now... what type of kidney stones do you have. I am also a stonemaker and I have found results eliminating them.


I just had a liithospoty where they exploded it. It was quite large around 11mm and was infected so I feel iike I kicked by a donkey but I am leaving Sunday for a cruise so needed to have it done but now I have to go with a stent in me


----------



## Wren (Apr 12, 2017)

I find it hard to believe the director of a hospital wrote this


----------



## Honest Reviewer (6 mo ago)

Tdawg487 said:


> you can make a lot going solo. Problem is a lot of drivers don’t want to or aren’t personable enough. I give out my card to every person and only a very small amount will contact me but I will keep doing it. I usually ask how much you pay for this trip and they say 125 an I know I get 70-80 so I tell them next time call me I will do it for 100 and it usually works well. Most of my trips are Fort Lauderdale airport trips which is about 40 miles which pays me 1.73, a mile for Lux black and with time is usually around 95 bucks so I usually do that trip private for 85. I have a lot of regulars now and with the tesla I get 374 miles range so I normally charge at home which my bill went up 10 bucks a month and with the super chargers I usually spend about 8-9 dollars for that many miles if I charge at right time and if I do it at lunch it’s about 16 bucks for that many miles. I have saved so much money compared to my bmw740 that I had. I hated electric but once I drove a plaid I feel in love and don’t think I can go back [
> 
> QUOTE="JanetGraceMusic, post: 7477331, member: 221271"]
> $175-250, for five hours is kinda normal in the MD/DC/VA market that I'm in. I'm one of those "don't need more than a "few K" bi-wkly, 2 supplement my boomer retirement funds. He's not kidding, that person. I earn about the same when I DO get out there. Plus, if you prefer to keep all your money, advertise your services, rent out your car. You tube it! I have a neighbor that has a really tight "older, but reliable" SUV, that she rents out to people. She accepts straight up cash, venmo, paypal n the ride pays for its own gas, insurance, blah blah, etc. My ride is new and I'm not renting it out, but it's also only riding like a Hummer with whatever the hell turbo this and that giving me solely 17-22 mpg, city, prob abt pushing 30mpg highway, so .. umm, yeah.
> I charge my private clients a tank of gas ($60-65) to cover THEIR daily RIDE for the week, plus whatever they want to throw me, wink, 😉 and ya know what? 100% of the time, I have to bite my tongue so I don't come out with: 'Oh, man! Nah, Bruh! That's too much, now!' Where there's a will, there's a way, Peeps! If Ubers not cutting it, go solo, Hans!


[/QUOTE]

That's great, but how do you think you'll feel when you have to replace the battery on your Tesla? Is it still really saving money after the repairs?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Steven Seagull said:


> You wrote: "you can make a lot going solo. I give out my card to every person. I usually ask how much you pay for this trip and they say 125 so I tell them next time call me I will do it for 100 and it usually works well."
> QUESTION: But if Uber finds out you're doing trips on your own as your own freelance independent contractor with you own private taxi service, won't they deactivate your Uber account permanently?


why would they, we are independent contractors and absolutely free to operate other businesses, or contract with other companies.

Uber knows many of us fly two or more flags Lift, Door Dash. Why would they say I can’t do work for “Joes transportation company”

I would say that you shouldn’t encourage a rider to cancel their Uber ride in favor of paying you cash. If a customer uses the Uber app to find a ride, that can use the Lyft app next time. So why can’t they call me directly, next time

Uber makes it very clear, that the customer is our customer. Why can’t I give my customer my card and ask them to consider calling me directly, when they schedule their next ride


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

'


Zoolander said:


> When you factor in the real cost of car maintenance, depreciation and of course the variable cost of fuel, it really does not make sense to be a rideshare driver. Even in a dense urban area, unless the driver is making over $1.25 mer mile, I don't think it makes economic sense.


If you grossed $1.50/mi (total miles), howwould you feel?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Imnottellingyou said:


> Even the fry cook knows you didn't MAKE $175. Your gross was $175. You didn't mention how many miles you drove. Gas is $5.00 a gallon. For argument's sake, let's say you get 30 miles to the gallon. That's 17 cents a mile plus 26 cents a mile in depreciation. Now, 1/4 of that $175 is going to taxes. If you're smart 10% is going to retirement that the fry cook gets for free, and you also should have health insurance which the fry cook gets for free which is conservatively another $250 a month.
> 
> So. $2 a mile from uber to you means your drove roughly 87 miles.... and that doesn't include the mileage getting to the pax.
> $175 minus 25% = $131.25 after taxes. Minus another $37.41 in gas and depreciation.... again only for the miles driven with a pax and not including cleaning and maintenance. Leaves you $93.84. Take $10 for retirement, and $17 out for health insurance. Leaves you with $66.84. $66.84/5.5 = $12.15 an hour.
> ...


Haha
Your talking out your azz
Not a clue
I was an airline pilot for 30 years and I don’t need to fund a retirement


and 32 for 8 miles isn’t 2 a mile 
You have no idea about my car depreciation 
No ideas about anything


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

And your gas estimate of 5 a gallon is way off too
Amazing people talk when they don’t have a clue 
Hitting ignore to the ignorant 🤣







in


----------



## Diamond-drive77 (May 21, 2020)

I know I am not driving. The increased gas prices and the bad trips is enough for me. Been driving Uber for almost 7 yrs and I am just done till something is done. I am not driving 20 minutes to pickup someone for a 5 minute ride. You do 2 of those an hour and you make only 6-8 buck an hour and you quickly go broke. Before I finally just stopped driving my percentages, accept and cancel, were headed down. I was having to spend the few seconds the trip pops up doing quick math on whether the ride was worth it or not. Normally I was averaging around $25-$35 (gross) an hour when I drove. I started dropping into the $15 range and I just said "No, my time would be better spent elsewhere." I sent Uber some feedback and advised I wasn't going to do any extra driving it till Uber fixes the rates to reflect the increase in gas and prices in general. My regular job I work from home and if I do have to run into the office (3 times in the last 2 yrs), I will do destination runs, but other than that I am out. For those of you still doing it, good luck.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

Diamond-drive77 said:


> I know I am not driving. The increased gas prices and the bad trips is enough for me. Been driving Uber for almost 7 yrs and I am just done till something is done. I am not driving 20 minutes to pickup someone for a 5 minute ride. You do 2 of those an hour and you make only 6-8 buck an hour and you quickly go broke. Before I finally just stopped driving my percentages, accept and cancel, were headed down. I was having to spend the few seconds the trip pops up doing quick math on whether the ride was worth it or not. Normally I was averaging around $25-$35 (gross) an hour when I drove. I started dropping into the $15 range and I just said "No, my time would be better spent elsewhere." I sent Uber some feedback and advised I wasn't going to do any extra driving it till Uber fixes the rates to reflect the increase in gas and prices in general. My regular job I work from home and if I do have to run into the office (3 times in the last 2 yrs), I will do destination runs, but other than that I am out. For those of you still doing it, good luck.


you sound a lot like me. I work hybrid soon to be remote again and don’t burn many miles on my car during the day. No way I’m taking a trip going 22 mins out of my way and then swinging by the airport. A trip into the city cost me $6.50 one way with just simple math. I’ll only take surge or streak rides. At this point a streak of less than $15 doesn’t even work out in the burbs for me. I can make this work as long as the first pick up is within 5 mins. I think city drivers can still do ok with a streak but if you’re in the suburbs traveling +10 mins that can easily be 10 miles of unpaid driving.

I guess if I’m just trying to keep the lights on you do whatever , but your profits are getting cut while Uber/ lyft is taking a bigger cut. I cant imagine that the customer experience is that great anymore. I see lyft sending me the same passengers after they’ve cycled through all the available drivers. I thought this was a marketplace? If everyone has declined isn’t the price of that ride supposed to ride ? Or is just really demand ? Either way good luck to those that are grinding it out.


----------



## Imnottellingyou (Apr 14, 2017)

Steven Seagull said:


> You wrote: "you can make a lot going solo. I give out my card to every person. I usually ask how much you pay for this trip and they say 125 so I tell them next time call me I will do it for 100 and it usually works well."
> QUESTION: But if Uber finds out you're doing trips on your own as your own freelance independent contractor with you own private taxi service, won't they deactivate your Uber account permanently?


He also wrote that only a small percentage of people contact him. Which suggests the opposite of his later claim that things "usually" work well.


----------



## Imnottellingyou (Apr 14, 2017)

wallae said:


> Haha
> Your talking out your azz
> Not a clue
> I was an airline pilot for 30 years and I don’t need to fund a retirement
> ...


Uber Driver Pay Rates by City (per Mile and per Minute)
The per mile rate paid to drivers is not a secret.
I didn't include the time factor into the equation because time doesn't depreciate.
When you show only one trip like that, it makes it look like you earned $32.03 in 20 minutes... what you didn't include is how long you wait between trips. Probably burning your gas driving around or sitting with the a/c on.

Edit: also.... nobody over the age of 30 spells ass "azz" so all your claims are dubious to begin with.


----------



## johnbarbarich67 (12 mo ago)

actappingntesting said:


> The gas Addendum is a joke but I make 450-600 a day you have to drive smart


lol. what a clown. $600 a day, u drive 800 miles a day? ya Everyone.. drive 'smart'... idk about everyone else but my phone either signals on the app and it's either accept or no nothing. no smarts. lol


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

The drivers that keep this company going are not on this blog...they take every ride and every food delivery...they work 80hours aweek doing every app they can....they send the money back home where you will know what true poverty is.....Uber is a predatory company...they love these conditions...they will keep making millions until the investor $$$$$$ runs out and then they will move to the next gig.....over and out....


----------



## Malekm59 (6 mo ago)

That’s because they are not GOOD managers as they will feel the massive exodus once there is a third party players as Uber & Lyft seem to be in competition but in reality they are MONOPOLIZING ride share as they are shaking hands bellow the table. They are not Smart at all because hardly any driver will be loyal to them. They are exploiting drivers in ways you can’t immagine.


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

actappingntesting said:


> The gas Addendum is a joke but I make 450-600 a day you have to drive smart


450 - 600 - sounds like pure bs -


----------



## Buck Emptier (7 mo ago)

Tdawg487 said:


> Thank you I agree it changes you. Taking more vacations enjoying things I worked hard all my life and I have a comfortable life bur I would give it all up to have back my health. Then today I have kidney stones and have to go have them removed so one thing after another lol but I will get there


Man, I can’t believe I’m reading this, you have such a positive attitude despite being in a pretty ****ed up situation that you know will get the best of you. You’ve lost your parents, your brothers, and you know you will likely have the same fate, but you’re out there making money, being smart about it, carrying on , not just waiting to die, moping around, feeling sorry for yourself, but actually living your life , making the best of it.
You probably don’t realize how proud you should be of yourself, but so many other people faced with situations that aren’t even comparable to yours give up, or the keep going but they are miserable, mad at the universe for dealing them such a piss poor hand. I, for one, have been guilty of that kind of thing at various times in my life, he'll maybe I'm the only one but I doubt it, I see plenty of miserable, depressed people out there, and we don't know how to appreciate what we've got like you do.

I'll shut up now, but I just had to say, man, you are an inspiration, and you've just inspired me to live my life and appreciate it more. Maybe you don't care, but you've really made me see things a different way. Thank you.


----------



## Ripitbaby (Aug 7, 2015)

David Lewis said:


> Sounds like you've tried them all and are still not satisfied. Have you tried this one yet. SNAP Delivered. My daughter found this company and is now involved with it while she is driving for UBER. They pay drivers 4 different ways. Eventually, drivers can quit driving and still earn a lucrative income from their delivery business. Possibility!


I noticed ever since the .55 fuel charge the rates has gotten much lower. When they first changed the rate the small trip were getting a little bit more. Than the phantom .55 fuel charge came then I started getting an abundance of 4.44 trips minus .55 that’s 3.89 less than the minimum they use to pay on the past.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

GMDriver said:


> If UBER AND LYFT DRIVERS IN ALL 50 STATES would TURN OFF THE APP ON a long holiday weekend demanding higher pay per rides then these two companies would have no choice but pay better!


LOL

IF

I have been hearing this nonsense for 6 years.


----------



## DGM333 (Mar 26, 2020)

I want to know in advance where the rider intends to go.
Too many times I'll drve 15minutes to pick up a rider then it takes 5minutes to where theyre going. Obviously its a loss. And uber wants to cut rates for drivers?


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Agreed. The cost to develop the software and the marketing expense has been done. Initially paid for by investors. But those initial investors were paid when Uber went public. If Uber can’t make it with a 10% cut, they should license their software to local providers. I bet they could make it on 10%


There is no doubt in my mind that they could. Also, someone said above that their corporate is in one of the most expensive cities (along with being a filthy shithole). If they were to relocate to a smaller town somewhere they could probably get by with 5%.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

The super uber said:


> The drivers are NOT the problem. Uber is struggling to make a profit but they have not changed anything other than the same old same old algorithm. Management is reluctant to make a positive move to increase the cost of the rides that people are taking to then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves. Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all. Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


L.OL.
A decade of negative profits has worked so far. Why would UBER change things now?


----------



## UrbanKowboii (9 mo ago)

GMDriver said:


> If UBER AND LYFT DRIVERS IN ALL 50 STATES would TURN OFF THE APP ON a long holiday weekend demanding higher pay per rides then these two companies would have no choice but pay better!


Thats 100% true. But majority wont


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

ubergrind said:


> I’m a part timer and have been since I started. I don’t care if I’m full , part time, hustling or what. I need to get compensated to the correct rate or my car isn’t moving period. At this point Its only with a streak or some type of surge.
> 
> Uber counts on people being apathetic because they’re part time , retired or whatever. Your inputs are the same and your expenses are the same. You should be compensated correctly. It cost to run a car and many drivers do not understand or don’t calculate replacement cost / wear and tear in their numbers. Sure you can make $2000 in a week doing this. How many miles did you drive ? At some point those miles will be brakes , tires , and or a new transmission. It’s also very much a safety issues which I’ve brought up many times as drivers are operating vehicles that wouldn’t pass a random inspection today. The ability to outsource and absolve themselves of a responsibility is a huge piece of how Uber passes the cost to the drivers. You can defend Uber and state this wasn’t ever intended to be a full time job all you want but not matter how you do it you’re still trading the equity of your vehicle for cash. Taking advantage of an under orgnized, decentralized, and out resourced driving group is what many of the these gig companies have done. Hard to win if uber / lyft have bought all the lobbyist and politicians and tilted the playing field in the favor with arbitration.
> 
> There’s a reason why taxis have a standard rate , out of zone fees , and the regulation that it does. Running a taxi service in the suburbs has never been a good profitable idea. If Uber paid out a fair rate, showed the details of the job, and stuck to the 85/15 model most would be happy. In the meantime I’ll only take profitable rides that work with how I want to do things. I could really care less about Uber or the passengers. I just considered these groups contributors to my travel fund.


The people who claim to make tons of money doing this don't factor in their time. 
Take your net after expenses and divide by the hours you work --- thats your hourly rate. 1/10th of min wage is not acceptable.


----------



## mghtyred (Apr 14, 2016)

"The drivers are NOT the problem"










Drivers have been the problem for years. Back when fuber started messing with surge years ago and ants kept driving anyway instead of getting off the road until the surge went back up, drivers were the problem.

When fuber stopped paying 25% of the fare and separated what a pax paid and what a driver made and ants kept driving, drivers were the problem.

When fuber raised rider rates and reduced driver pay, drivers were the problem.

When fuber went public and flat out told investors that their path to profitability, considering that TK's plan of self driving cars was a pipe dream, was to reduce driver earnings until "such a time as the company becomes profitable or drivers revolt" and ants kept driving, drivers were the problem.

Go back into old threads from 5 years ago and see what drivers were making compared to today. Tell me drivers are not the problem. It's been a race to the bottom for years. There are drivers that are paying to drive and don't even know it. Won't know it until they have to file taxes for the first time and they freak out because they spent more than they made. Have fun with that.

"The drivers are NOT the problem"
again, I say


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

That's great, but how do you think you'll feel when you have to replace the battery on your Tesla? Is it still really saving money after the repairs?
[/QUOTE]
Battery is warranted for 10 years unlimited miles


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

Imnottellingyou said:


> He also wrote that only a small percentage of people contact him. Which suggests the opposite of his later claim that things "usually" work well.


Works perfect thanks. I don’t need a lot of people to contact me.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

The super uber said:


> If they don't start paying a little better percentage to the drivers


 I don't understand the *relevance* of the percentage or cut. Perhaps you can explain it.



W00dbutcher said:


> Those are not base fares, rather surge and promos yes?


 Of course, but aren't those all just individual buckets of compensation? Good for analysis only. At week's end, it all spends the same.



DeweyJaxBeach said:


> When I first started the fare was a 75/25 split, now it’s at best a 60/40 split.


I don't understand the *relevance* of the percentage or cut. Perhaps you can explain it.



dgates01 said:


> Self-driving cars are _not_ going to take over. Period.


These types of predictions are indeed amusing and embarrassing in a decade.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Of course, but aren't those all just individual buckets of compensation? Good for analysis only. At week's end, it all spends the same.


It wasn't about the destination, it was about the journey.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Tdawg487 said:


> I just had a liithospoty where they exploded it. It was quite large around 11mm and was infected so I feel iike I kicked by a donkey but I am leaving Sunday for a cruise so needed to have it done but now I have to go with a stent in me


I know the feeling I've had two lithotripses. But they should analyze the stone to see what it's composed of because if it's a calcium oxalate Stone there's a solution for you... otherwise you're going to be into more lithotripses.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Rae said:


> The people who claim to make tons of money doing this don't factor in their time.
> Take your net after expenses and divide by the hours you work --- thats your hourly rate. 1/10th of min wage is not acceptable.


You are exactly right, if you are making tons of money doing this, you can’t be concerned with the number of hours it takes. I think the only reason to calculate dollars per hour is to compare this gig with an hourly wage job


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

oldfart said:


> You are exactly right, if you are making tons of money doing this, you can’t be concerned with the number of hours it takes. I think the only reason to calculate dollars per hour is to compare this gig with an hourly wage job


Haha
“The people who claim”
Only we are smart enough to decide that you aren’t making money 🤣
Some clearly have an anti Uber agenda

Every week I get a 300 or 400 day in 8-9 hours
One week here it will suck again as it has in the past… but for now we’re killing it with surge
I’m a 30 year retired airline pilot
I know not only how to add but also how to subtract and divide


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

oldfart said:


> You are exactly right, if you are making tons of money doing this, you can’t be concerned with the number of hours it takes. I think the only reason to calculate dollars per hour is to compare this gig with an hourly wage job


Haha
“The people who claim”
Only we are smart enough to decide that you aren’t making money 🤣
Some clearly have an anti Uber agenda

Every week I get a 300 or 400 day in 8-9 hours
One week here it will suck again as it has in the past… but for now we’re killing it with surge
I’m a 30 year retired airline pilot
I know not only how to add but also how to subtract and divide


----------



## AIRDREAM (Jun 20, 2019)

Steven Seagull said:


> You wrote: "you can make a lot going solo. I give out my card to every person. I usually ask how much you pay for this trip and they say 125 so I tell them next time call me I will do it for 100 and it usually works well."
> QUESTION: But if Uber finds out you're doing trips on your own as your own freelance independent contractor with you own private taxi service, won't they deactivate your Uber account permanently?


Uber circuits can not read your mind yet, I had private customers for 3 years. No problem. Get what you can.


----------



## Btakac (Feb 14, 2017)

Agree with you 100%.
Uber is totally predatory and drivers are treated as transactional consumables. 
I get angry when I see multiple listings on Cincinnati Craigslist for Uber “jobs”. I will usually flag everyone of them. 
I realized that I was a consumable when a young lady got pissed at me for not letting her out at a specific location (turning lane). She called Uber and told them that I had sexually harassed her in some regard. I received a passive-aggressive email from Uber saying “You made a rider fell uznckmfortable. Please be advised that sexual harassment blah blah blah). So I email “support” with the video camera footage start-to-finish, and they basically say “that could have been another rider; we have no way of verifying the actual person in the vehicle”, and that rider safety is very important to them.
Consumable. 
No back-up for anything. 
No investigation. 
Guilty until proven innocent. (Guilty when proven innocent).
I guess that you know what your getting into when you drive, so I shouldn’t *****.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Private customers 6 years, 4 the entire uber engagement.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> _Self-driving cars are not going to take over. Period. _
> These types of predictions are indeed amusing and embarrassing in a decade.


It's not much different than how we were all supposed to be getting around in flying cars by now, according to people 50 years ago. And yes, there are flying cars out there. But they are extremely niche and not practical for the masses. It's the same with self-driving cars. There are out there and will no doubt get better. But it would be immensely expensive, and again, not practical for them to be 'taking over'.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

dgates01 said:


> It's not much different than how we were all supposed to be getting around in flying cars by now, according to people 50 years ago. And yes, there are flying cars out there. But they are extremely niche and not practical for the masses. It's the same with self-driving cars. There are out there and will no doubt get better. But it would be immensely expensive, and again, not practical for them to be 'taking over'.


Resistance is futile.


----------



## indytd2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Steven Seagull said:


> You wrote: "you can make a lot going solo. I give out my card to every person. I usually ask how much you pay for this trip and they say 125 so I tell them next time call me I will do it for 100 and it usually works well."
> QUESTION: But if Uber finds out you're doing trips on your own as your own freelance independent contractor with you own private taxi service, won't they deactivate your Uber account permanently?


They can't. They treat you as an independent contractor. What they have to have is evidence of directly soliciting the Uber customer which they need evidence from the customer to prove you were directly soliciting them to switch from the Uber app to calling or communicating with you for a ride.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

indytd2 said:


> They can't. They treat you as an independent contractor. What they have to have is evidence of directly soliciting the Uber customer which they need evidence from the customer to prove you were directly soliciting them to switch from the Uber app to calling or communicating with you for a ride.


I dont think Uber can do anything about direct solicitation either I have both an Uber and a Lyft sticker on my windshield. If a customer complains about their experience with one I can suggest that for their next ride, ,maybe try the other. I also have my local "vehicle for hire": sticker displayed. I think I can suggest that they call me next time too.


----------



## cabbie1 (10 mo ago)

robert2 said:


> 450 - 600 - sounds like pure bs -


sure u do


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

Driverless Taxis Are On American Streets, But Widespread Adoption Of Autonomous Vehicles Has Stalled


Alphabet-owned Waymo rolled out a fleet of self-driving cars in Phoenix, Arizona, last year. But the company is colliding with the reality that widespread adoption of the technology is further away than they previously thought.




www.wbur.org


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

robert2 said:


> 450 - 600 - sounds like pure bs -


Agreed. There's no way anyone is making 450-600 a day. I do 12 hours and max out at about 300 in San Francisco. Maybe with some bonuses 350. Maybe if you are doing Lux XL or something you could get 450-600 but I doubt it.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

wallae said:


> Never got high cancel
> This trip offered me +4.50
> But I got +12 as expected because I knew the customer was going to pay 40 to about a 9 mile ride I use as a gauge
> I got 20 on what would have been 4.50 miles 2.60 time and 4.50 total 11 ish
> ...


Still unclear. If the surge was 4.50, how did you get more "as expected". This does not happen in my market and I want to understand what you are talking about...


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

DGM333 said:


> I want to know in advance where the rider intends to go.
> Too many times I'll drve 15minutes to pick up a rider then it takes 5minutes to where theyre going. Obviously its a loss. And uber wants to cut rates for drivers?


You might as well give the ride. Out of the whole day, that is a minority of rides. I probably only get 1 or 2 of those a day. How many of those are you receiving?


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Agreed. There's no way anyone is making 450-600 a day. I do 12 hours and max out at about 300 in San Francisco. Maybe with some bonuses 350. Maybe if you are doing Lux XL or something you could get 450-600 but I doubt it.


It is in fact possible. My top day was over $550 doing XL only and getting huge surge prices from airport. I wouldn't have believed it either until they started offering $30 - $40 surges on airport rides, many of which are 5 min trips. Best hour was around $180.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

DGM333 said:


> I want to know in advance where the rider intends to go.
> Too many times I'll drve 15minutes to pick up a rider then it takes 5minutes to where theyre going. Obviously its a loss. And uber wants to cut rates for drivers?


We all want that. Apparently the way to get it is to sue Uber. CA and FL already have it - at least in some markets, presumably because of HB5 in CA and I don't know what legislation in FL, but at least Tampa Bay Area has it. The idea that we are "independent contractors" is at odds with Uber withholding all the data they collect from the pax, since the data actually belongs to the drivers. We the drivers do not "work for" Uber and we should never state it that way. Uber works for us. It's an agency relationship, with Uber being our agent. Problem is, they are breaking their fiduciary responsibility as agent when they withhold the destination info from us. But this is a legal battle that must be had in each state, or possibly county.

In the mean time, I suggest rejecting any rides beyond a minute distance of 6 - 8 minutes away as a rule. This will vary based on the average distance driven per ride in your market. Don't let them sucker you. You have every right to reject long pickups.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Tdawg487 said:


> you can make a lot going solo. Problem is a lot of drivers don’t want to or aren’t personable enough. I give out my card to every person and only a very small amount will contact me but I will keep doing it. I usually ask how much you pay for this trip and they say 125 an I know I get 70-80 so I tell them next time call me I will do it for 100 and it usually works well. Most of my trips are Fort Lauderdale airport trips which is about 40 miles which pays me 1.73, a mile for Lux black and with time is usually around 95 bucks so I usually do that trip private for 85. I have a lot of regulars now and with the tesla I get 374 miles range so I normally charge at home which my bill went up 10 bucks a month and with the super chargers I usually spend about 8-9 dollars for that many miles if I charge at right time and if I do it at lunch it’s about 16 bucks for that many miles. I have saved so much money compared to my bmw740 that I had. I hated electric but once I drove a plaid I feel in love and don’t think I can go back [
> 
> QUOTE="JanetGraceMusic, post: 7477331, member: 221271"]
> $175-250, for five hours is kinda normal in the MD/DC/VA market that I'm in. I'm one of those "don't need more than a "few K" bi-wkly, 2 supplement my boomer retirement funds. He's not kidding, that person. I earn about the same when I DO get out there. Plus, if you prefer to keep all your money, advertise your services, rent out your car. You tube it! I have a neighbor that has a really tight "older, but reliable" SUV, that she rents out to people. She accepts straight up cash, venmo, paypal n the ride pays for its own gas, insurance, blah blah, etc. My ride is new and I'm not renting it out, but it's also only riding like a Hummer with whatever the hell turbo this and that giving me solely 17-22 mpg, city, prob abt pushing 30mpg highway, so .. umm, yeah.
> I charge my private clients a tank of gas ($60-65) to cover THEIR daily RIDE for the week, plus whatever they want to throw me, wink, 😉 and ya know what? 100% of the time, I have to bite my tongue so I don't come out with: 'Oh, man! Nah, Bruh! That's too much, now!' Where there's a will, there's a way, Peeps! If Ubers not cutting it, go solo, Hans!


[/QUOTE]
Problem is - "going solo" is illegal in almost every state. You can't simply put yourself out therefor hire without dealing with the legalities. It is your responsibility to know the law. Outside of fines - if you get caught - there is the issue of liability. You're insurance carrier almost certainly will not cover ANY damage or every personal injury liability if you are operating outside the law. Further, even if you are legal (by applying for a transport license in your state), if your insurance carrier finds out you are going solo - without the proper additional insurance - you are completely on your own for all liability, including damages, personal injury and even death. In a worst case scenario, you will be financially ruined. And don't think your pax will back you up or lie for you either. I was the victim of a T-bone accident just after pickup of 2 pax. They reported it to Uber to get their louse 4.50 back and I was left with Uber asking for photos and demanding the car be completely restored (cosmetic damage only!) before I could drive again. 6 weeks lost wages before I got back on the road. At least, I was covered under Uber insurance, but if you go rogue you are 100% liable depending on your states "no-fault" laws. Going solo is simply a ticking time bomb. You may evade it indefinitely, but you are taking a very high risk.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

mghtyred said:


> "The drivers are NOT the problem"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the problem is pax. They don


Jenga said:


> We all want that. Apparently the way to get it is to sue Uber. CA and FL already have it - at least in some markets, presumably because of HB5 in CA and I don't know what legislation in FL, but at least Tampa Bay Area has it. The idea that we are "independent contractors" is at odds with Uber withholding all the data they collect from the pax, since the data actually belongs to the drivers. We the drivers do not "work for" Uber and we should never state it that way. Uber works for us. It's an agency relationship, with Uber being our agent. Problem is, they are breaking their fiduciary responsibility as agent when they withhold the destination info from us. But this is a legal battle that must be had in each state, or possibly county.
> 
> In the mean time, I suggest rejecting any rides beyond a minute distance of 6 - 8 minutes away as a rule. This will vary based on the average distance driven per ride in your market. Don't let them sucker you. You have every right to reject long pickups.


Good luck with that on Lyft. I got deactivated for cancelling too many rides. I was able to get reactivated by doing their "tutorial" activity that basically said "Don't cancel rides", and immediately after that I was forced to accept the next 10 rides, with the first one being a 70 minute ride to nowheresville.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> forced to accept the next 10 rides


And that is just one reason they don't have nearly the market share they desire.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> And that is just one reason they don't have nearly the market share they desire.


Are you saying Uber lets you cancel infinitely?


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> No, the problem is pax. They don
> 
> 
> Good luck with that on Lyft. I got deactivated for cancelling too many rides. I was able to get reactivated by doing their "tutorial" activity that basically said "Don't cancel rides", and immediately after that I was forced to accept the next 10 rides, with the first one being a 70 minute ride to nowheresville.


Declining ride offers is not the same as cancelling rides.You can decline as many rides as you like. Just set a max minutes to pickup and stick to it. I have a flexible max time to pickup ranging from 5-9 depending on where the pickup is and what I estimate the ride length will be based on that. I too fell victim to the "cancellation re-education program" but that was for cancelling rides after accepting them.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Are you saying Uber lets you cancel infinitely?


Uber too has cancellation limits. I pushed them pretty hard recently, and they finally sent an email warning that they might restrict my ability to pick up at certain locations if that continued. But to my knowledge you can reject pings on as many rides as you want with no consequence.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Are you saying Uber lets you cancel infinitely?


No. Cancel and ignore/reject ping are two different things.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> immediately after that I was forced to accept the next 10 rides


What would have happened if you had accepted the first three pings and declined the 4th one? Deactivation and lifetime ban?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> First, raising the cost of rides does NOTHING for the drivers. Uber simply puts the increased revenues into their giant pockets.
> 
> Second, pax ARE paying a lot more for their rides than they were pre-Covid yet driver pay rates haven't gone up.


Until they have a serious shortage of drivers nothing will change. 
They can counter with, and have a valid point by speaking of the quests, boosts and other incentives most markets are getting.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Until they have a serious shortage of drivers nothing will change.
> They can counter with, and have a valid point by speaking of the quests, boosts and other incentives most markets are getting.


Surges, incentives, bonuses, etc. are and always have been exclusionary and thus are not and never will be substitutes for decent pay rates.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> exclusionary


I'm confused.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> I'm confused.


 Me too


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Me too


You're confused? Think it thru and you'll realize it's exclusionary.

What happens to the vast majority of surges when more than a limited number of drivers arrive? They evaporate. They were designed to be limited in duration. That's how they've always been sold to the public. In most cases only the early birds benefit. It's for that very reason that only the small number of drivers who know how to "predict" surges benefit. Most of the rest get shut out.

What happens when more than a limited number of drivers are able to reach incentives such as Quests? Uber pushes the goal posts back by lowering the Quest payouts and/or increases the required number of trips and/or eliminates the Quest entirely.

I seldom get offered Quests anymore and even when I did usually didn't reach them. But when I did reach them almost inevitably Uber would cut the payout and/or increase the requirements for the next one, especially if it was a high-paying Quest.

You should also keep in mind the inherent conflict of interest and corruption of having the entity that offers the incentives also being in control of the dispatch of the work offers.

The exclusionary and limited nature of surges and promos limits their usefulness for most drivers and are far from providing enough earnings to overcome the garbage pay rates.

Surges and promos should be a supplement to decent pay rates. They're not a replacement for decent pay rates.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I would call it random, not exclusionary. and Im confused as to why it matters
If you consider Uber rates to be garbage, dont do them

My market has upfront pricing so I know where Im going and how much Ill be paid. Some rides offer me more than enough to make me happy, some not, I am free to accept or reject or accept and cancel any offer


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

oldfart said:


> I would call it random, not exclusionary. and Im confused as to why it matters
> If you consider Uber rates to be garbage, dont do them
> 
> My market has upfront pricing so I know where Im going and how much Ill be paid. Some rides offer me more than enough to make me happy, some not, I am free to accept or reject or accept and cancel any offer


Think before you accept


----------



## NotAmoron87 (Jul 17, 2016)

e


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

The super uber said:


> Uber needs to rethink how much of the ride goes to the driver and how much goes to Uber definitely the price for rides needs to go up it's too cheap to take someone on a ride in a private vehicle from point A to point B


Uber doesn't need to rethink anything, if there are millions of morons driving for shit, then all they have to do is crap more to pay them, those books are cooked, no one is that ****ing incompetent.

They lose money to not pay taxes, they rather throw it away or hide it than pay it as taxes, all the investors are aware they play with their net, that's why they keep throwing money at them, Uber will not show positive nets until it has full blown monopoly or duopoly, this might take longer since the cabs still do not surrender, they have been trying to assimilate cabs for a while now, until they are all under their control, Uber will not show a reason for you to invest (unless you know what the game is behind closed doors).


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

The super uber said:


> The drivers are NOT the problem. Uber is struggling to make a profit but they have not changed anything other than the same old same old algorithm. Management is reluctant to make a positive move to increase the cost of the rides that people are taking to then obviously increase the profit not only for the investors but for the drivers themselves. Not making any changes to the system will not lead to increased profits for all. Management needs to rethink the Uber business, otherwise no change will not lead to anything but continued stagnation.


Uber isn't "struggling" to do ANYthing. How much in taxes do you think they have to pay on the revenue they pull in? Why do you suppose they burn through the cash WE bring in for them like a fire on a summer day in Death Valley, CA?


----------

